# Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (4/1/2012 - 6/30/2012)



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. 
*

*This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over a three month period.*

*Twists:* 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, coils, bantu knots

*Braids:* box braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braid,s etc.

*RULES:*

1. All styles must be done with your hair exclusively. 
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 2 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). _[If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 2-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.]_
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.) 
6. Post a picture of your twists at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 
7. The challenge will be from *April 1, 2012 - June 30, 2012*. 
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. _Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge.
_
*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. 
*

Feel free to join at any time. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Start by Sharing*:


What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
What is your style maintenance regimen?
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Happy Hair Growing Ladies!*

Challengers (Part II):

faithVA
SimJam
discodumpling
cch24
Tibbar
Nubenap22
shortdub78
menina
BERlin
lovely_locks
EasypeaZee
futurelonglocks
TruMe
TopShelf
MeowMix
NaturallyTori
thaidreams
silentdove13
babylone09
Diva_Esq
MissAlinaRose
Successfulmiss
Asha97
curlycrocheter
ImFree27
JustGROWwithIt
jenaccess
itsjusthair88
Imani
Chameleonchick
youwillrise
AnjelLuvsUBabe
Ronnieaj
@[email protected]
An_gell
GaiasDaughter24 
LeighasMommy11 
ladykpnyc
lovely_locks 
MaraWithLove
naturalpride 
Serenity_Peace 
tatiana
Victoria44 
Je Ne Sais Quoi
iri9109
ParagonTresses
ogmistress
sipp100
jprayze
tapioca_pudding
lomaxee
babylone09
RegaLady
judy4all
LoveTheSkinImIn
Poohbear
longinghair
destine2grow
SkySurfer
bajandoc86
MsDee14
NappyNelle

If I am missing anyone, please let me know, and I will add you ASAP! 

Link to Part I: Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/2012-3/31/2012)


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Start by Sharing*:
> 
> ...



1. Two strand twists are my primary style. I like to wear them pinned up, or wavy via bantu-knots.

2. I moisturize and seal as needed. I like to use Oyin's Frank Juice or Juices & Berries to spritz, then seal with hemp seed oil. I also like to use castor oil on my ends for further protection. I massage my scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3-4x a week.

3. I'm a nappy-kinky-coily-curly natural! 

4. I hope to maintain styling ease and growth retention during this challenge. I need to baby my edges and my ends in order to reach my hair goals.

5. I wear my twists for 3-4 weeks at a time, so I will take a week long break between twisting sessions. During that week, I wear braid outs, pin ups, and buns.

Pictures soon to come.


----------



## An_gell (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!! I will be back to post my information in a little bit.


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the add!!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
Mine will be either twists or braids. It will just depend on my mood

What is your style maintenance regimen? 
I will keep them in for 2 weeks at a time, occasionally three. I will wash, deep condition with steam, airdry to about %80 then blow dry. Use a combo of mygel and Oyins's burnt sugar pomade to twist. 

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
More lenght, great healthy hair

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
Neither. I will restyle in one day

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
Will post my pic later today or tomorrow once I wash and style my hair

Sorry for the late pics:


----------



## skraprchik (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to participating in this challenge!

Start by Sharing:
*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *two strand twists pinned up or in a bun
*What is your style maintenance regimen? *
I'm aiming for twists that I can wear for at least two weeks, small to medium in size.  I may work my way up to mini-twists if possible.
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* I'm also in the APL Challenge, so I'm aiming for a low maintenance style that promotes growth
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 2 days
*Include Starting Pic.* (You are not a challenger without a pic). I'm in the middle of twisting now, so I'll post a pic when they are done.


----------



## Melaninme (Mar 31, 2012)

My hair is currently straight, so I'll join this challenge in about two weeks.  Thanks for including me!


----------



## MeowMix (Mar 31, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Hope Blue is not wearing you out  Thanks for leading on this challenge  I'll be back with my starting info.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello!! Thanks for including me! I'll be back to fill in my info


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 31, 2012)

being that I just BC'd after a year of transitioning. . .I think this may be the challenge for me.  It will give me time to research more styles, as well as just let my hair grow.  It's probably a little shocked after such a BC. . .pictures soon.  Anywhoo.

Add me please.  I will predominantly be wearing two strand flat twists until I figure out how to or gain enough length to bun my own hair(5-6") so I'm open for suggestions on styling options.



What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)  *TWISTS*
What is your style maintenance regimen? *WASH, COWASH, DEEP CONDISH AND RETWIST*, *MAYBE SULFUR MIX FOR GROWTH*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *NEWLY NATURAL*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *MAXIMUM GROWTH*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *TWO DAYS*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for starting a new challenge NappyNelle. I threw some extensions in my hair to give myself a break. But if you need any help, let me know. I will hang out as a sideline supporter. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

faithVA Thanks! I hope to be as good a host as you!

HeChangedMyName Welcome to the challenge and *CONGRATULATIONS* on your big chop!  I'm sure you'll be able to bun our own hair in NO time.

MeowMix Baby Blue is a wonderful child. She eats well, (doesn't mind being bottle fed her mama's pumped milk!), she sleeps throughout the night, and makes cutesy faces when she has gas. I just hope I don't get fired for raiding Aunt Solange's closet all the time.  Yes I'm a nut job. lol

Welcome to all of the returning challengers! I'm glad we have people excited for this upcoming round.


----------



## SimJam (Mar 31, 2012)

Hay NappyNelle Im in

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning) *TWISTS/CORNROWS and now BUNS*

What is your style maintenance regimen? *WASH,DEEP CONDISH AND RETWIST. THIS QUARTER I'LL BE FOCUSING ON GROWTH CONCOCTIONS (MOSTLY HERB INFUSED OILS) AND PROTECTING MY ENDS
*

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *NATURAL*

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *RETENTION*

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *THREE DAYS*

Include Starting Pic. *WILL ADD PIC TOMORROW*


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 31, 2012)

*What is your primary style *(twists, braids, bunning)? twists and buns
*What is your style maintenance regimen?: *Wash & DC every 1-2 Weeks. Henna 2x/month. Wear Twists for atleast 2 weeks at a time, Buns when not in twists.
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? :*natural 
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?: *Retention 
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after:* 2 days

*starting pic:* 









*more pics:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=610707&highlight=love+twists 

see siggy for bun.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 31, 2012)

OP i would love to participate but i've only just started wearing twists and i only go maybe 2 days max then rock a twist out.  I will watch from afar.  I can't go longer than a few days because my hair is still short and wearing it up with a ton of pins tends to give me headaches   Do you think i can still join?  I don't want to bend the rules of your challenge and cause problems.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 31, 2012)

I plan on bunning for the next few months, so I'm game. 

Are we allowed to use heat? I hope so, because I straighten once every 4-6 weeks. I still wear buns when it's straight, however.

I'll post info/pics tomorrow, if blow drying or flat ironing is permitted.


----------



## MeowMix (Apr 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids
What is your style maintenance regimen? Co-wash ~2x wk, DC 1 wk, Dust~ 8wks, Protein~ 8wks
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days 2 days or 3 days? 
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

@NappyNelle
 Girl, keep on doing you


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi Yes, you can still join! I know the time frame is tight, but if you are protective styling your twist-outs for 5 consecutive days, you are still following the rules.

sipp100 Yes, heat is allowed in this challenge. I should add that to the original post. I'm still in awe that you have been transitioned for so long! I had to chop after 15 months. lol


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Apr 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *twists & braids*
What is your style maintenance regimen? for twists: *wash/rinse 1x a month and retwist; for braids, wash/rinse every couple of days and keep in for 5 weeks
*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *NATCHAL*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *an honest break from my hair*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days*


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 1, 2012)

So I ended up with the mini-twists in the end.  Sorry about the sideways pics.  For some reason that's the way the iPhone  pics end up.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so happy this challenge was 'renewed' for the next quarter. I am in!! However, I'm not natural yet, transitioning. Am I the only one so far? Please take me anyway

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Right now I have twists, but I will alternate between twists out (got it - 3 days max, then bun) or buns. 
What is your style maintenance regimen?  Wash, deep condition, redo. If I do buns back to back I will be sure to cowash at least

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Transitioning - 8 months at start
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I guess just growth and retention since I'm still transitioning.
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One - 3 days
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

See my pictures below. I have one wet hair pic and my twists today.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Apr 1, 2012)

iri9109

Wow your twists are insane! Gorgeous.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 1, 2012)

Haven't been in the "cyber hair world" in a while, but I'd love to join if that's ok...

[*]What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
   I'll be in mini twists for 4-6 weeks at a time.

[*]What is your style maintenance regimen?
   I overnight dc and cowash weekly and set my twists via rollerset, flexirod set or braidout.  I spritz with water twice daily.  For products I use the Kinky Curly line (minus the poo) and the Deva Curl line interchangeably plus a lil Hicks Edges to lay down fly aways, etc.

[*]Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
   I am natural 

[*]What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
   Honestly I am sooo tired of my hair.  It's not hard to manage I just find myself bored with it often.  Since I never "protective style" I figured this would be a nice change.

[*]After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
   My hair won't be "out" often during this challenge, maybe 2 days between installs at the max.

[*]Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
  I'm on week 3 of my first set of mini twists and will be re-doing my hair next weekend....


Thanks for this challenge, looking forward to it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

lomaxee You are not alone! sipp100 is also transitioning. 

Welcome iri9109, ParagonTresses and MissAlinaRose! I'm happy to have you all join in this challenge. 

And I am *loving* all of these photos ladies. Your twists, braids, and buns are beautiful! 

I'm deep conditioning today in order to twist tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? * twists*
What is your style maintenance regimen? *cleanse & dc once a week along w/ oil rinse, moisturize & seal nightly w/ overnight baggy.  spray diluted hydrolyzed keratin when i feel the need.  keep ends pinned up. restyle twists weekly * 
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *natural*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *growth retention, hair protection*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? * the only day i will wear my hair out is the day i plan to wash/dc it...so on fridays i will wear a twist out...friday night will be wash/dc overnight and saturday my hair will be re-twisted*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). * will add soon.  *


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning
What is your style maintenance regimen? M&S with NTM silk and coconut oil 2x daily, detangle dry, dc, wash, air dry weekly.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? to retain length and have healthy ends
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?  i haven't had a need to wear an out style.
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## ogmistress (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello 


What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? The plan is to have it in a bun, it might change to flat twist or conrows.
What is your style maintenance regimen? It will be co-wash, blowdry and then style.
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? newly natural. I BC after 19 months a week and 2 days ago.
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Leaving my hair alone. 
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 the max
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). I can post a pic of my hair now but I wont be following the above reggie until next weekend. My hair has been in different size plaits for the past couple of days and I want to keep it like that for another week.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sweet I was wondering if you would be the one to pick it up NappyNelle


*
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? I thing this round my primary style will be plaits w/o extensions...I'm kinda liking the ones I got and in-between them I'll neither bun or funky twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? I'll be keeping my scalp moisturized, baggy the ends at night ( when in braids or twists), spray with Scurl and seal with my new fav sealer. Or some variance of this with twists...and dusting the ends!!

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  Natural 

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?  Length and maybe thickness...both I hope...but mostly maintain the health 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
  I'll pick 3 days bc of henna and my lifestyle

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
  My textured bun and my mini braids done for the free99 by a classmate!  first time trying it. Both front very bottom braids measure at 7inches and taper so I want the front and sides to thicken.
*


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes Nubenap22. I volunteered in the last thread, so I hope I make a good host. 

*Question:* Is everyone getting notified when I edit the original post?  I hope not. I just want to make sure that everyone is on the Challenger List so they can receive future notifications.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea I got the notification but its all good!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 1, 2012)

Just added my pics to my original post so now I'm officially a challenger, lol!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I will "try" to hang though I know my hair will be in twist outs more than everything because it's still so short and shrinks so much. Here are the twists I did last night


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 2, 2012)

NappyNelle, thanks for the invite!  I enjoyed the first challenge and experienced some growth, but I decided to get some extensions so I'm gonna sit this session out.  Add me for the June-September session!!!!!  I will be here on the sidelines cheering you all on.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

Sigh. My twists have gotten a ton of attention. I feel awkward.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I'm ready to roll, I just updated my original post with my hair pic.  I didn't have time to twist it up yesterday before church so I wore it out.  So I guess that means that for the remainder of this week it will be twisted.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, NappyNelle
Add me to the list!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 

Buns

What is your style maintenance regimen? 

I co-wash a couple times/wk and then re-bun. Usually in a messy bun. I wear elaborate buns if my hair is blowdried or flat ironed. I re-do my bun daily, but will stretch it to 2 days.

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 

Transitioning - nearly 35 months

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 

I WILL retain 3" 

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 

2 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

February 17th length check (sorry about the brown tank - I'll do better next time ):


----------



## TruMe (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright, here we go again:

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Buns
What is your style maintenance regimen?  I will be cowashing almost every day which would have me re-doing my wet buns daily
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?  Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?  Length retention and a serious growth spurt 
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Sigh. My twists have gotten a ton of attention. I feel awkward.



They've gotten attention because they look nice Je Ne Sais Quoi 

Slowly but surely, I'm installing some medium sized twists. I've been watching TrueBlood online as the time rolls by. Lafayette wears pretty scarves in a lot of his scenes:






Yes, I'm quite random.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

Expert twist ladies, question for you. When you wear twists does your hair feel light/thin?  I'm thinking my hair is too thin for twists. Or could it be because it's still so short?  I have no volume or thickness!?!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey NappyNelle, I gotta sit this one out and watch from the sidelines. I am going to be majorly hiding my hair until my B-day in August.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Expert twist ladies, question for you. When you wear twists does your hair feel light/thin?  I'm thinking my hair is too thin for twists. Or could it be because it's still so short?  I have no volume or thickness!?!



Je Ne Sais Quoi I'm not an expert, but I'm a long-time-twist-wearer. My hair is naturally very fine, so until my hair grew out more, and I felt comfortable wearing partially shrunken twists, I always felt my twists were 'too thin' or 'too scalpy'.

Evidence:





2007 (In progress)





2007 (After MUCH plumping with spritzes, humidity and time)






2011 (Medium-sized twists in progress)






(2011) (Two weeks later, hair looks very fine)

I've had to embrace the look of my twists, because there is no way that I will have juicy, plump, Asha97 twists because my hair just doesn't do that. After several years, I'm finally ok with that. 


I say all that to say, your twists look thick, full, and juicy to me.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

NappyNelle - first off, imma need you to tell me more about the quote in your sig 

second, I don't feel like my twists are thick, just weird and akward looking.  i'm hoping that this is because my hair is still short plus uneven.  When I start feeling like this i end up chopping my  hair off because i feel unbalanced   Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 2, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi I don't even know, but I thought it was hilarious when I read it. LOL

I understand where you're coming from. I guess I don't really have any advice.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi I don't even know, but I thought it was hilarious when I read it. LOL
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. I guess I don't really have any advice.


 I appreciate ya!!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanted in on this one last session, but I found the thread too late. Count me in this time.
*
What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*

I normally wear french twists, french rolls, french braids and buns. Hmm, I see a trend there. LOL

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
Wash with just water 1x weekly, nightly scalp massage and spread sebum by preening, coconut oil when my ends are dry.

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*

I'm natural


*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
I'd like to see 2 inches of growth in 3 months. I'd like to perfect my four strand braid.

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*

I usually go back into protective styles the next day after leaving my hair down. I'll continue to do that.

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6963500143/


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2012)

i'll post a picture on wednesday after i water rinse my hair.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally added my deets...post #18


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't believe i'm saying this but i actually am loving my twists!  They are making my mornings and my life so much easier and i'm feeling more confident in them day by day.


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 4, 2012)

I added a starting length shot to my original post, although it's about 2 wks old.  I'm trying to avoid straightening for awhile, so my goal for this challenge is to get my twists on the sides to reach my shoulders.  Right now they're about 2 inches away from touching my shoulders.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Fine 4s Regarding bunning tips:



kinkycurlygurl said:


> I try to never pull my hair back tightly. I always leave enough slack to show my texture on the surface of the hair that prevents me from pulling the hair from my hair line out.



Paging cch24: How do you prevent thinning edges while wearing buns frequently?



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I can't believe i'm saying this but i actually am loving my twists!  They are making my mornings and my life so much easier and i'm feeling more confident in them day by day.



Yaaaaay!! I'm glad you are loving your twists.

I'm loving these updates ladies!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 4, 2012)

So I finally finished twisting my hair. I decided to make them larger than I usually have them:











I sleep with my twists in 6-8 loose bantu knots for waves and body the next day:


----------



## TruMe (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I will take the stress down even more this go around and try and do up styles with hair sticks.  Now I just have to go and get some more.  I did a southern tease bun with a hair stick this morning and I like it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> So I finally finished twisting my hair. I decided to make them larger than I usually have them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice twists NappyNelle.   Are any of those shots after the bantu knots?

You make me want to twist my hair back up


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey, now that I have enough length for a baby-bun, I'm in here!! 

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Wet bunning Mon-Fri

What is your style maintenance regimen? I will likely finger detangle and cowash every morning since I workout pretty much every day.. but just cowash, moisturize/seal and put in a loose bun. Satin scarf at nite or satin pillowcase. Super simple.  DC on Friday nights, twist out on the weekend or flat iron depending on my mood (most likely twist out, as I am lazy  ).

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natchal

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention mostly. Just did a fresh dusting so hoping to keep my ends in good shape!

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Well damn!  (Gucci voice) Iount really have any length shots but I'll include a straight pic and a curly pic (sorry if tremendously big).



>





>


----------



## cch24 (Apr 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Fine 4s Regarding bunning tips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm here! Sorry, I rarely enter the hair forum anymore. Everyone knows all I do is bun so I don't want to bore anyone. I prevent thinning edged by not using a brush or comb to make my buns, and I don't pull my hair back tightly. Smoothing it with my hands is good enough for me, but I'm still in college so I don't have to be super neat all the time. If I am going somewhere and want a smooth look I will use some pomade and tie a scarf on my hair for about 15-20 minutes.  Works like a charm. Also, using a bobby pin to tuck the loose hair down at the crown creates a neater look without the tension. 

Hope that helps!!

Thanks for tagging me NappyNelle


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm wearing a Degas Ballerina Bun today. It's comfortable and really secure. I found this tutorial for it yesterday:

http://youtu.be/nv3DH-0dMUM


My take:


 


This bun didn't move all day!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2012)

So...this challenge or any challenge like this has always scared me.  Why?  Because for the better part of the last 2 years, I've wore my hair out, wrap, pincurls, always out.  I like wear my hair out and down.  However, I really want to see growth and progress continue.  With that said, I'm in here.  It took me a few days to join but I've actually been bunning since last Friday, so I'm really to jump in!


*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Bunning

*What is your style maintenance regimen? *
Previously, a lot of straightening, mostly at Dominican salons.  Not paying a whole lot of attention to my hair. 

Now, will be doing a lot of various buns--twistout buns, banana clip buns, straight buns.  Currently wet bunning.

Having fun experimenting with a variety of oils.  Focusing on conditioning.

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? * Transitioning - 2 1/2 years POST!  I will cut those ends one day.

*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*

Help me to reach APL length by the next length check (June) or before.  Better retention and overall better hair health.

* After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *

2 days...the entire work week in a bun and out on the weekends.

BTW -- will be taking my pass around April 19 because I am going out of town! 

Starting Pic is my avi as far as length and I will post a pic later of my 1st bun.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2012)

My 1st bun...I know it's a baby lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww, whadda cute widdle bun *in baby-talk*

Even the floral arrangement above is smiling at it!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Apr 4, 2012)

Your twists look beautiful Nelle!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 4, 2012)

I may do braids this weekend...ill prob switch between braids & twists and since I redo them weekly, I'm gonna make most sets medium sized for easy take down...decided its best to take pics when I redo my hair because it looks a mess now lol...so this weeekend


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 4, 2012)

I twisted my hair Sunday night and it's fuzzy already. I will likely take down and redo them on Sunday. Any tips for the next time to avoid the fuzz?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I twisted my hair Sunday night and it's fuzzy already. I will likely take down and redo them on Sunday. Any tips for the next time to avoid the fuzz?


 
What are you using to twist them? And are you applying anything during the week?


I am low porosity. So I have found that I cannot apply an heavy oils to my hair without creating frizz. Not sure about light oils. And I cannot spray anything liquid on my hair once my twists are in. My hairs immediately all go in different directions. 

This may not be your case but it may be possible that different products are causing your hair to separate versus to stay clumped.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 4, 2012)

I just used leave in and some brbc and oil. Should I be using some kind of twist cream?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I just used leave in and some brbc and oil. Should I be using some kind of twist cream?


 
I don't know what brbc is. But you should check to see if any of the three cause your hair to frizz

It's not really a product thing. It's more that your hair may be more sensitive to certain ingredients.

The softer my hair, the more it will frizz. I have never used a twist cream but I will use gel. 

You may have to play around with combinations to see what comes out best. You can try out different combos in different sections.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I don't know what brbc is. But you should check to see if any of the three cause your hair to frizz
> 
> It's not really a product thing. It's more that your hair may be more sensitive to certain ingredients.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks lovey!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 4, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks lovey!



Je Ne Sais Quoi try avg on the hair you're about to twist then your qbbrbc then twist. My hair loves this combo in that order.


----------



## cherrynicole (Apr 4, 2012)

So I have been bunning for about 3 mos now. I do it about 5 days a week. Put hair on a ponytail holder (ouchless) then put covered donut bun around then fan hair and place black headband around that. 
So heres the deal...
Usually at night I take out my bun but and wrap my hair. The other night I was too damn lazy so I slept in it and put a scarf around my edges. My bun was shockingly intact and all I had to do was apply a little moisturiser and brush up my wispy edges. When I took my bun out my ends felt really soft and moisturized. Anyone else keep their buns in for more than one day???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I twisted my hair Sunday night and it's fuzzy already. I will likely take down and redo them on Sunday. Any tips for the next time to avoid the fuzz?




Je Ne Sais Quoi I got a great tip from Naptural85, wrap your twists at night like they were loose hair then cover with a scarf. I kept mini twists up that way for 4 weeks and I could have gone longer. There were no fuzzies and wrapping the twists kept them stretched and gave them a slight bend that made them frame my face nicely.  She did a video on maintaining mini twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 4, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl That is a great suggestion! I used to wrap my twists like that when they were shorter.

faithVA None of those pics are after the bantu knots, so here ya go:

















It was hard to capture the waves and body, but generally, my twists fall like this just past my shoulders.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @kinkycurlygurl That is a great suggestion! I used to wrap my twists like that when they were shorter.
> 
> @faithVA None of those pics are after the bantu knots, so here ya go:
> 
> ...


 
Thank You NappyNelle, those are very beautiful.

Am I inspired to twist my hair? hmmm... I am feeling too lazy 

I go back to work next week though so I better figure something out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL faithVA  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey y'all! Just popping in for a mini report...I took my twists down today, cowashed, DC'd, detangled and sectioned off into about 15 braids. I work all day tomorrow so I'll begin retwisting on Friday. 

I had my twists in for a month (the longest I ever kept them in) and surprisingly they still looked good...I may shoot for 6 weeks this go round.

Miss Tia J


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 5, 2012)

Picked up some Qhemet Alma & Olive Heavy Cream last night.  DC'd on dry hair w/ condish + hemp seed oil while I did my workout (and fell asleep with it in overnight lol).  Woke up, cowashed w/ HEHH, finger detangled and added the AOHC to my damp hair.  Used a bit of Eco on my sides to hold them down and slapped it into a bun. Right now my hair feels great; I'll see how it feels when it dries.   Hoping this AOHC will be my new boyfriend....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 5, 2012)

Took down my twists last night. Cowashed. Put in large twists for twist out today. Will retest on Sunday.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 5, 2012)

Today makes 14 days of updos with no breaks. I cross off each day on my calendar and I have a nice little chain going. 

I swiped it right off this tutorial and it took all of 5 minutes to do:http://youtu.be/irWqlLU2ZWM

My take:


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 5, 2012)

Does everyone do their own twists? If so, how long does it take?
A friend does mine and this last time it took her 5.5 hours. Is that excessive? My hair is about APL.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I was paged and I'm responding 

I haven't been on my hair game at all. I've been following the extremely K.I.S.S. technique! My hair's been in tiny twist for about a month now. If I bun in twists, I literally tie my hair twice and then put a flexi 8 to make it look like something.

When I bun lose hair my hair is in twists underneath and only the front and some of the crown/sides are lose. I basically smooth the lose hair over the twisted hair. That allows me to manage all the hair better. I might take down when my hair gets dry and wiry feeling and just wet it and apply a moisturizer. I use a Design Essential clear product to apply on my edges and I only do this on special occasions. Otherwise and use a scarf and other healthy products and whatever lays down, great if not...dun bother me much!

I'm really not on my A-game these days...

HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> Does everyone do their own twists? If so, how long does it take?
> A friend does mine and this last time it took her 5.5 hours. Is that excessive? My hair is about APL.


 
I do my own   What size were the twists. The smaller the twists the longer it will take.

If I do medium size twists it takes me 1.5 to 2 hours. If I do small twists it can take me 4 hours. My hair is between NL and CBL depending on the region.

I'm sure if you read through this thread though you will find varying times. 5.5 doesn't seem excessive for small twists.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2012)

I keep forgetting this is not my challenge


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been bunning/braiding the past 5 days. 

I wore this for 2 days:






The next 2 days (sorry about the fuzz, this style doesn't hold up well overnight):






Today's style:


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

faithVA Yes it is! lol You are welcome to respond and ask questions and provide tips as often as you like. (This goes for EVERYONE -- even if you're not participating in our challenge! lol)

lomaxee I don't think that timing was excessive. I'm VERY slow when doing my hair, so I miss the 5.5 hour twisting sessions! My hair is BSL+ in areas, so I take around 8 hours or so with breaks. I also tend to twist pretty small, which makes my style last weeks longer. Lately, though, I've been making larger twists.

Fine 4s That is a cool technique for bunning. I never thought of that, and it would surely help! I hate putting so much tension on my hair to get it all into one holder.

*sigh* I want ParagonTresses twists and sipp100s braids. Why am I so untalented?!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the creative styles.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2012)

Stretched my hair last nite to make my bun bigger


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Stretched my hair last nite to make my bun bigger
> View attachment 144041


 
Rock that big, bodacious bun


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> Rock that big, bodacious bun


 
Thanks!  My wet bun yesterday just looked sad.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  My wet bun yesterday just looked sad.



 Your bun did not look sad, silly!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 6, 2012)

Day 15: French Braid


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not sure how I'll wear my hair this weekend, its so tiny(5-6" long)  any suggestions?


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 6, 2012)

Count me in! I've been in twist since the 31st . Since I'm in the military I will be bunning or have my twist in a bun. The longest I will go with my hair out is 3 days. I try to dc and steam one a week and cowash at least once a week. While in twist I will do the above every two weeks and retwist. I try to keepy twist in for at least a month and in the last challenge I managed to keep them in for 2 months. These pics were taken at the end of march.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2012)

KinkyCurlygirl Lovely and thick braid!

HeChangedMyName How about flat twists into an updo?

babylone09 Welcome! Your hair is so thick and pretty.


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 6, 2012)

NappyNelle thank you


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 6, 2012)

NappyNelle Thank you Blush2:


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 6, 2012)

babylone09 said:
			
		

> Count me in! I've been in twist since the 31st . Since I'm in the military I will be bunning or have my twist in a bun. The longest I will go with my hair out is 3 days. I try to dc and steam one a week and cowash at least once a week. While in twist I will do the above every two weeks and retwist. I try to keepy twist in for at least a month and in the last challenge I managed to keep them in for 2 months. These pics were taken at the end of march.



Nice growth!


----------



## babylone09 (Apr 6, 2012)

skraprchik thank you


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 6, 2012)

@NappyNelle  Thanks for including me in this challenge! I've been wearing twists pretty much every day since last August...   

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  *
My primary style is twists that I set on flexirods and then pin up, I've worn a few twist outs and a bun or two when I didn't feel like re-twisting after a wash.
*What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I usually wash once a week and deep condition.  I've co-washed a few times but not regularly.
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
I have not relaxed my hair since October of 2010, but I also have not chopped off my last few inches of relaxed hair -- or made a firm decision about my hair plans
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
I am hoping that my hair will get fuller and healthier, length would be a plus 
*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
I will restyle after 3 days max
*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*
pics below - - - -   twist-out,  curled and pinned up twists


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2012)

wearing a bun.  that's i all got.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wearing a bun....messy...may do a curly bun, etc.

My co-workers are so use to seeing me wearing buns and the front of my hair is usually in a rodded curly look.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome back Tibbar! Are those beaded bobby pins in the front of your hair in the first photo? Lovely!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 7, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning and twists
What is your style maintenance regimen? one week of wet bunning, 4-5 days in twists and 2-3 days in a twistout, cowash daily, straighten and trim once every 3-4 months
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural and loving it!
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? lots of retention & days without having to do my hair.
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 usually
Include Starting Pics:

My fav bun:


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 7, 2012)

Diva_Esq That's a great bun!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

ok NappyNelle, you are making me put in small twists. And I'm trying your bantu knot thingee. My hair is still pretty short so I will see how it turns out.

I've only finished the front of my hair, so I will have to finish the rest tomorrow. I sure hope I can keep these for 2 weeks.


----------



## ogmistress (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm blow drying my hair now and will have a pic for my first post.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Apr 7, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> ok NappyNelle, you are making me put in small twists. And I'm trying your bantu knot thingee. My hair is still pretty short so I will see how it turns out.
> 
> I've only finished the front of my hair, so I will have to finish the rest tomorrow. I sure hope I can keep these for 2 weeks.



It should turn out pretty good I've done it before and our hair is about the same length. But what I did is sprayed it eu a lil water or scorn and then Bantu like 4 small ones together


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 7, 2012)

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Two-strand twists, pinned-up twistouts and french braids
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* Co-wash 2x a week, DC 1x a week, m&s on wash days, spritz hair & oil scalp and ends other days
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Retention and manageability 
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 2 days

Starting pic attached (admittedly this is just how I do my hair to stretch it before braiding/twisting smaller).


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 7, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> @Diva_Esq That's a great bun!


 
kinkycurlygurl : Thanks. I slick it back while wet with my leave-ins in it, then secure a ponytail with a goody band, then I divide the pony into 2 sections, braid each section, squeeze excess water out of the braids with a tshirt, then I wrap the braids around each othwr and the base of the pony in different directions. Finally, I secure the ends by tucking them in and using 2 more goody bands to make sure it doesn't come down.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

Nubenap22 said:


> It should turn out pretty good I've done it before and our hair is about the same length. But what I did is sprayed it eu a lil water or scorn and then Bantu like 4 small ones together


 
I haven't finished my head yet  and haven't taken out my knots. Spraying anything on my head is a disaster  My twists will have that nice neat look and soon as I spray anything, it immediately starts turning into a ball of fuzz  I am still working on how to moisturize my hair but keep it from going into frizz city. Frizz doesn't seem like it would be bad, but its the beginning of locs for me.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2012)

will probably start braiding in a couple hours.  just tryna let my hair dry a little bit more.  my hair feels sooo good right now, hydrated, lubricated, smooth & soft and i havent even moisturized yet.  ive been so ultra happy with my hair lately.  ((dreamy sigh))

i just hope i can get my braids to look decent. i suck at styling of any type...i just do it to protect my hair and deal with how lame it looks.  haha


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 7, 2012)

My mini-twists now:





and how I usually wear them:





2 minute undo without having to use a ponytail holder or other hair tie.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 7, 2012)

lomaxee said:
			
		

> Does everyone do their own twists? If so, how long does it take?
> A friend does mine and this last time it took her 5.5 hours. Is that excessive? My hair is about APL.



Takes me about 10 hours for mini twists, I'm not a fast twister and I take lots of breaks. I don't mind the time since I leave them in so long...


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm on day 2 of installing a new set of mini twists...got all the perimeter done, have the middle still left to do...think I'll keep these in for 6 weeks this time...I'll post pics when I'm completely done.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 7, 2012)

Well..just got my hair straightened at the Dominican salon and left it wrapped.  Will wear it out tomorrow and Monday and back to buns on Tuesday.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 7, 2012)

Day 15: French roll with accent braids


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

finally finished the twist. But I don't think I did the bantu thing right. My twists were sticking straight up in the air


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 7, 2012)

Wahing, deep conditioning and braiding my hair tonight. I had it in twists for a week and didn't like it. the roots got too puffy and I couldnt cowash daily.

pics to follow tonight


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2012)

So here are a couple of pictures...I always look mad in my pictures...I guess I'm just too focused.  


Like I said before, my styling skills suck...I just do for the protection...ha


----------



## ogmistress (Apr 7, 2012)

So I updated my first post with the pics of my first blow out since I cut off my relaxed ends. My hair is now in 4 plaits. (2 in the front;2 in the back) I am planning o leaving them in until saturday, pending if I see my boyfriend. 

Nightly routine- put a dab of leave-in and oil on the ends. depending on how I feel on the day, I might oil my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> finally finished the twist. But I don't think I did the bantu thing right. My twists were sticking straight up in the air



Oh no! LOL (Sorry) faithVA Did you tuck the ends of the bantus?


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 8, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Welcome back @Tibbar! Are those beaded bobby pins in the front of your hair in the first photo? Lovely!



Thanks!  I want to get some beaded/decorated bobby pins but these are actually tiny jaw clips made by Conair. (photo below)
I found them in a dollar store .... 

When I first bought them I was afraid they might snag my hair but  I placed them very lightly and I didn't notice any pulled hairs.  

I am going to wear a twistout today for Easter and then I will be washing and overnight deep conditioning, loving this challenge because my hair is so easy to care for now -- thanks for keeping it up and I always love the photos you post of your twists, keep it up!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Oh no! LOL (Sorry) @faithVA Did you tuck the ends of the bantus?


 

Yes I did. I tried it again last night. And it is as I thought. My hair is still too short. I put in about 8 bantus. And this morning I have shirley temple curls all over my head. It would be realy cute if my hair reached past my ears. But at ear length , it doesn't look that fabulous.

But it's definitely a great technique that I will be using once my hair starts to hang past my shoulders. I got really nice curls without the rollers. 

I am trying to straighten my twist out now by pulling them back with a barrette.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 8, 2012)

are you ladies doing anything special to the ends of your hair to keep it moisturized?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm using twists to stretch my relaxer. I am trying to learn how to braid.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am trying to straighten my twist out now by pulling them back with a barrette.



faithVA Sorry  If you know how to wrap hair, I would try that with bobby pins. I used to do that when my hair was shorter and it lengthened my twists with a bump of body.



TopShelf said:


> are you ladies doing anything special to the ends of your hair to keep it moisturized?



TopShelf I just joined Faith's Ends challenge, so tonight, I will either use castor oil on my ends (last 2-3in of hair) or Qhemet AOHC before bantu-knotting. Since I usually wear half of my twists down, I want to be more diligent about maintaining the health of my ends.



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm using twists to stretch my relaxer. I am trying to learn how to braid.



DDTexlaxed If you learn how to braid, please share with the rest. I've been rying to braid my hair for years unsuccessfully. 



Tibbar said:


> I am going to wear a twistout today for Easter and then I will be washing and overnight deep conditioning, *loving this challenge because my hair is so easy to care for now* -- thanks for keeping it up and I always love the photos you post of your twists, keep it up!!



Tibbar Oh those are so cute! I want more hair goodies like that to jazz up my styles. I agree with the ease of care during this challenge. I'm thankful to Faith for starting it last year. Twists were my staple style previously, but having a group of women on the same page did help get over my boredom.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 8, 2012)

ogmistress said:


> So I updated my first post with the pics of my first blow out since I cut off my relaxed ends. My hair is now in 4 plaits. (2 in the front;2 in the back) I am planning o leaving them in until saturday, pending if I see my boyfriend.
> 
> Nightly routine- put a dab of leave-in and oil on the ends. depending on how I feel on the day, I might oil my scalp.



I love your icon-totally watched that drama! 

And I love how you can get away with such simplicity, 4 plaits would look terrible on me! >.<


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 8, 2012)

NappyNelle I am in!


What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists and bunning*

What is your style maintenance regimen? *Wash scalp with shampoo and co wash hair every two weeks. DC with moisture or protein conditioner. Use Kimmaytube leave in, S-curl, and seal with coconut oil. Put hair in twists and bun or just bun. Repeat every two weeks. *
 

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I *hope to retain 1.5 inches in length by the end of June which will put me closer to my larger goal of BSL *
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* I will restyle my hair after 2 days. I don't like to wear my hair out alot. *
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
Coming soon


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi guys sorry to take so long to post my info

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  Cornrows/ bunning
What is your style maintenance regimen? Redo my cornrows every four weeks and moisturizer and seal every night
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed. Stretched for a year and perking tomorrow
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length and thickness
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Trying not to wear my hair out 
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).





Sorry for the size of the picture I'm not sure how to adjust it


----------



## An_gell (Apr 9, 2012)

So sorry I'm late.

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning 

What is your style maintenance regimen? I usually wash on Friday or Saturday and airdry.  Once my hair is airdried I moisturize and seal and oil my scalp with an homemade oil infusion and then put my hair in a bun and leave it bunned until Wed.  I usually take it down on Wed and re-moisturize and re-bun until wash day.  

Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention and hopefully be BSL by the end of summer and mid-back by end of year.

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? after 3 days

Starting Pic.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 9, 2012)

Today's my wash day (and my birthday) so though my hair's gonna be out for some of the day, I plan to hopefully start putting my hair in mini-twists!


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 9, 2012)

I finally braided my hair and I tried the castor oil on the ends as suggested by NappyNelle, after I Cowashed.......and I like it so far.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 

MaraWithLove


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

M&S in a bun, with my scarf on.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 9, 2012)

sipp100 thanks much!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday MaraWithLove!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Today's my wash day (and my birthday) so though my hair's gonna be out for some of the day, I plan to hopefully start putting my hair in mini-twists!


 
Hope you have a great birthday and celebrate in a fabulous way


----------



## jprayze (Apr 9, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Well..just got my hair straightened at the Dominican salon and left it wrapped. Will wear it out tomorrow and Monday and back to buns on Tuesday.


 
Actually I'm so into buns now (thanks to you ladies!), that I only wore my hair down for one day.  I'm back in a bun today. 

Here's my one day wrap.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 9, 2012)

Cowashed this morning with Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture, wellness system and Joico moisture recovery and followed up with Darcys botanical pumpkin leave in and castor oil on the ends.

finally braided my hair last night and I trimmed the ends as well.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 9, 2012)

NappyNelle faithVA Thanks a lot both of you, my day was great!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

You all are showing off in here! 

MaraWithLove When you start on those twists, let us know how it goes. You're probably a faster twister than I am. 

Lovely braids TopShelf and you are not tardy to the party An_gell! 

jprayze What kind of buns are you wearing? *nosey*

My twists love having castor oil on the ends. They curled/waved right up instead of being the little frizz balls that they usually are. LOL I guess I'm doing something right, eh? My ends will never be thick, but I can make them look less 'raggedy.'


----------



## jprayze (Apr 10, 2012)

Yesterday my bun was a side ponytail with the ends tucked around...it was sorta messy so I didn't even take a pic LOL


----------



## ogmistress (Apr 10, 2012)

MaraWithLove- I like the Korean version better. The reason I choose this pic is cause Jang Geun Suk (the guy in the middle) is the "Ren" in the korean version and I squealed like a fan girl when he showed up...

Oh and I get away with the 4 plaits cause I throw one them crochet type hats on and walk out the house.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing exciting to report lol just still doing my lil bun every day, same ol routine. This past weekend I did a twist out into a puff, then back in the bun yesterday.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 10, 2012)

TopShelf Your braids are so shiney!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 10, 2012)

20 days in a row with my hair in a protective style! Day 20: Braided Bun





I got the how to from this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=612559

Post number 4 

It was another quick and easy protective style that I really enjoyed wearing.


----------



## THicknLong (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like to join.. I have been wearing braidouts and Now im bunning for the next.. 2 months til July. I was currently looking for a beautician, but I decided I am going to continue my journey and just bun for 2 months and braid out. Til my vacation in july.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 10, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> 20 days in a row with my hair in a protective style! Day 20: Braided Bun


 
kinkycurlygurl 
Can we get some pics?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 10, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> @kinkycurlygurl
> Can we get some pics?


 sipp100 I'll post some later I can't from this computer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

THicknLong Welcome to the challenge! If you can, answer the questions in the first post and post a picture of your hair. 

kinkycurlygurl We'll be waiting for the photos. 

I had my hair covered all day yesterday, and I'm not sure how I'll wear my twists for my date today. Perhaps I will wear an updo. *shrug*


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

I bun daily.. So I qualify for this challenge?

I love hanging out with you ladies, so can I just post, comment etc without officially joining? Running away from ALL challenges.. lol


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 10, 2012)

ogmistress said:


> MaraWithLove- I like the Korean version better. The reason I choose this pic is cause Jang Geun Suk (the guy in the middle) is the "Ren" in the korean version and I squealed like a fan girl when he showed up...
> 
> Oh and I get away with the 4 plaits cause I throw one them crochet type hats on and walk out the house.



I like the Korean version way better (I even have a pig-rabbit and have re-watched the drama quite a few times) and omg I  JGS! lol

Ohhhh that's how you do it! Well, rock on I say!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 10, 2012)

NappyNelle

I started them last-night and did about 1/4 of my head. BUT they don't look as...smooth as I want them to be, so I'm going to restart them with some twist creme or something in my head. See last night I tested out how they would look with minimal product (conditioner sealed with oil) and it didn't work! So french braids it is for today until I finish my studies!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 10, 2012)

Sooo I did a lil messy updo/bun...really wanted to wear my hair out but I held out another day


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> View attachment 144931
> 
> Sooo I did a lil messy updo/bun...really wanted to wear my hair out but I held out another day



Good for you! Keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 10, 2012)

NappyNelle and sipp100 I got the pics up


----------



## jprayze (Apr 10, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> Good for you! Keep your eyes on the prize!


Thanks!  Right, can't lose focus...my ends will thank me!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl Lovely! Your hair ornament is pretty, too. 

MaraWithLove I understand. It took me a while before I found the right product combo for my twists.

judy4all UM... I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO JOIN... but since you relaxed you've been too cool to hang out with the rest of us in challenge threads!  LOL But I'm going to add your name anyway.  Feel free to post, provide tips, show us your buns, and everything else. We would love to have you for this round, even if it is 'unofficial'.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @kinkycurlygurl Lovely! Your hair ornament is pretty, too.
> 
> @MaraWithLove I understand. It took me a while before I found the right product combo for my twists.
> 
> @judy4all UM... I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO JOIN... but since you relaxed you've been too cool to hang out with the rest of us in challenge threads!  LOL But I'm going to add your name anyway.  Feel free to post, provide tips, show us your buns, and everything else. We would love to have you for this round, even if it is 'unofficial'.



lol @ too good to join... Girl I didn't think I was good enof.. throwing in the towel and all.... I bun, or braid daily... have no plans in the next yr or 2 to get extensions... lol... I think I qualify to hang here.... lol.... I'll fill in my info....


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Bunning*
What is your style maintenance regimen? *Moisturize and seal nightly... scarf down, re-bun in the morning.*
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed*
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retain length... I don't like hair touching my body... Guess being natural does that to you... lol... So I also bun to keep it off my back..*
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *Never worn my relaxed hair out... bun daily.. but I'll avoid wearing it out for this challenge.*
Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). *Attached. *


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay I'm gonna try this again. I was in the last challenge but then I got yarn braids so I got the boot...

   1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists 
   2. What is your style maintenance regimen? spray with water, moisturize, seal ~ every 2 days
   3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
   4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? retention!
   5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days
   6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 11, 2012)

Day 21: Degas Ballerina Bun




I never go for a sleek bun. I always have a loose textured situation going. I remember looking at a longhairdontcare video and she said that she didn't use anything to stick down the hair at her hairline because they weren't broken and the were pulled back into her bun. 

I have some broken/shorter hairs near my hairline, but I don't think they spoil my hair styles. I leave them alone and eventually they catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

LoveTheSkinImIn  THE THICKNESS! THE SHINE! THOSE ENDS! 

What do you twist with? Do you blowdry before styling?


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a midweek check in...I've been setting my mini twists on large flexi rods at night for a loose curl...haven't needed to apply more product, just spritzing twice daily with water...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips on twisting hair that likes to be 'loose?' The back of my head is where my chunk of 3b/c curl is and twists do not like to stay put back there no matter how tight or small I twist. Should I just do single braids instead?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Does anyone have any tips on twisting hair that likes to be 'loose?' The back of my head is where my chunk of 3b/c curl is and twists do not like to stay put back there no matter how tight or small I twist. Should I just do single braids instead?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


 
Single braids will work. But you can also do small flat twists and because they are smaller they often still look like twists.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Apr 11, 2012)

NappyNelle lol thank you  Sometimes I blow dry before styling but if I do the twists thick like the ones in my first pic, I don't blow dry. I just use Giovanni Direct Leave-In and seal with grapeseed oil or mango butter. (I think I used grapeseed oil in this case.) Grapeseed is my fave bc it's thick and gives my hair some shine without making it greasy-feeling like olive oil does.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil. I want a thick and full hairline like the rest of you ladies.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 12, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Does anyone have any tips on twisting hair that likes to be 'loose?' The back of my head is where my chunk of 3b/c curl is and twists do not like to stay put back there no matter how tight or small I twist. Should I just do single braids instead?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!



MaraWithLove My Mom's hair is like yours, she wears twists and over time her twists unravel themselves. My only tips for you are to make sure you twist all the way to the very end of your hair. Then do like my Mom does: a) re-twist the individuals that won't play ball and stay twisted, and b) if you're going to re-twist in the next few days anyway ignore the ones that unravel.


----------



## ogmistress (Apr 12, 2012)

So yesterday I went out and bought a 16 fl oz of cantu shea butter, the creme of nature with argan oil Intensive conditioning treatment, and 2 large satin scarves. 

So last night I cut up one of the satin scarves into strips and put the cantu in. So now I have 10 satin braids in my head. I'm planning on taking them out Friday night or Saturaday morning (pending on what i am doing over the weekend)

The reason I went out and bought these things are because my hair hasn't really held in moisture since I cut the relax ends. So I am hoping that this works/help


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 12, 2012)

Braids coming out tonight..braidout tomorrow for work...wash tomorrow night...restyle on Saturday...gonna be simple and do 2 flat twists in the shower.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 12, 2012)

Hay all, I used SM curling souffle to do my twists and I love it ... my hair is soft, not knotty ends and it seems like I will also get a nice defined twistout when Im dont with these twists


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 12, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> *Start by Sharing*:
> 
> 
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
> ...



I just washed my natural hair on Monday April 9th, wore a twistout Tuesday morning and styled my hair in two strand twists that evening after work. I would like to join this three month growth challenge. I keep falling away from keeping my hair in twists when I really need to stick to it if I want to reach my hair length goals of MBL and WL.

*My primary style will be two strand twists.

*My style maintenance regimen will be as follows: Shampoo, condition, and detangle once every 2-4 weeks. Before shampooing, I will take down my twists and apply conditioner to my hair and put my hair into braided or twisted sections. I will keep my hair in these sections until it is time to style my hair. After washing and conditioning, I will wrap my hair with my turbie twist towel to soak up excess water. Then I will unravel each section at a time, apply product, detangle, and twist my hair. During the week, I will either wear my twists down, in a protective updo, in a bun, or in a butterfly clip.

Products I'll be using: Prepoo with Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner, Shampoo with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, Deep Condition with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol (this is almost gone so I will be using a new conditioner soon), style my hair with either Mane N Tail Conditioner or Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie or Hair Milk (trying to use up these sample sizes of Shea Moisture).

*I have natural 4A/B tightly coiled hair.

*I'm not sure what to expect at 6/30/2012, but overall, I hope to achieve mid-back length hair by the end of 2012 and waist length hair by the end of 2013.

*If I wear my hair out (which will most likely be a twistout), I will restyle my hair into two strand twists after 1-2 days.

*My starting length picture (this pic was taken back in Nov 2011 but my hair is pretty much the same length now):






Here are current pictures of my hair in medium sized twists. They do not look right when worn down so I've decided to wear them pulled back. My twists were in the protective updo style from Tuesday evening until Wednesday. Then that Wednesday morning, I decided to put my twists into a high bun. I really wasn't feelin' that protective updo style:


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi ladies!! I wanted to show you the first bun I've been able to do ever!!





For those who bun, how long can I keep a bun like this (ponytail and then bobby pinned) this is my second straight day wearing it and I don't feel any tension as I made sure not to tie the scrunchie too tight to make the ponytail. What I'm worried the most about is my ends and the bobby pins. I moisturizer the hair leading up to the bun but will moisturizer the actual bun tomorrow or tonight so as to not over manipulate my hair. I'm trying to keep this as a protective style and train myself to keep my hands out of my freshly permed hair...

Someone please let me know


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 12, 2012)

EasypeaZee said:


> Hi ladies!! I wanted to show you the first bun I've been able to do ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hair gets kind of frizzy after two days and it ends up being not as smooth looking. I usually take mine down every evening, moisturize, seal, apply product to lay down and smooth, scarf, then bun the next morning.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 12, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> My hair gets kind of frizzy after two days and it ends up being not as smooth looking. I usually take mine down every evening, moisturize, seal, apply product to lay down and smooth, scarf, then bun the next morning.



this is also what i do


----------



## TruMe (Apr 12, 2012)

EasypeaZee said:


> For those who bun, how long can I keep a bun like this



I do the same as lomaxee.  I wear my hair curly though so don't know if that makes a difference.  I just don't want to miss out on moisturizing the hair that is tucked away.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome Poohbear! 

EasypeaZee That bun is beautiful! Congratulations on it girl.

MaraWithLove The hair at my nape loooves to unravel, so I braid the base of those twists and retwist them about every week. If they are loose, I pretty much leave them because the rest of my hair covers it. I make sure to check for knots though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2012)

hair is on the dry side.  still in a bun though.  nothing to report.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 12, 2012)

Protective styling day 22: Curly ponytail

This one's a little bit of a cheat because my ends are not tucked, but the hair is not rubbing against my clothes.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 12, 2012)

Started my 'restyle' period...no bun today


----------



## An_gell (Apr 12, 2012)

Last night I had to re-style my hair. I hope this wasn't cheatin lol! I skipped my wash day dis past Saturday cuz I moved and was tired plus I wasn't working out so I figured I could stretch my bun to 2 weeks..Well silly me, cuz my hair was a dry mess sooo here's what I did.

Did a HOT with Lisa's Elixer and co-washed with Loreal Vive Pro Hydro Gloss Conditioner. I used Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave-in and blow-dried on low heat.  I usually air dry, but I had to go to work today so I had to speed of the process to get some sleep. I have to give a rave review I used the Chi Deep Brilliance Low Emf Hair Dryer and I'm in love . 

My hair is finally growin out in the middle of my head which was/is my trouble spot and it's so thick in the middle that it makes my buns look weird cuz its so thick.  Well I used this dryer with the comb attachment drying small sections at a time and let me just say it definitely smoothed and took all the bulk out of that section and I have a nice big, full, and super thick bun today. I moisturized with Qhemet AOHC and I had the best hair day today which I haven't had in a couple weeks, but my hair was on point today. 

Heres a pic of my of bun.  This has been my protective style of choice for the past 2 years. I'm enjoyin seeing my bun get bigger and bigger.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks kinkycurlygurl NappyNelle Those tips will help me out greatly!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 13, 2012)

Day 23: Messy bun secured with hairsticks


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Now I'm unsure about these twists.  They make me feel so UGH...not sure what word to describe it. Yesterday I retwisted my twists to try to make the parts look more cute in the front but I still feel crappy about my hair being in twists. Right now, I'm wearing it in a high bun and I feel like a cone head and some impoverished school girl. I wish I could wear my twist down but they are not full or even length like other naturals that I see. And the ends of some of my twists unravel. I don't know. I'm thinking about the twistout routine to grow my hair out.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Now I'm unsure about these twists.  They make me feel so UGH...not sure what word to describe it. Yesterday I retwisted my twists to try to make the parts look more cute in the front but I still feel crappy about my hair being in twists. Right now, I'm wearing it in a high bun and I feel like a cone head and some impoverished school girl. I wish I could wear my twist down but they are not full or even length like other naturals that I see. And the ends of some of my twists unravel. I don't know. I'm thinking about the twistout routine to grow my hair out.



I have given up on twists as well, they get really frizzy, look spacey and anorexic and l feel like I look like a child . Yours look nice though, way better than mine.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Imani said:


> I have given up on twists as well, they get really frizzy, look spacey and anorexic and l feel like I look like a child . *Yours look nice though*, way better than mine.



They look nice only in pictures on the first day after doing the twists and if they are smaller twists. My medium/big twists look spacey and anorexic and have to be worn in an updo in order to look halfway decent.  I just like big natural hair or straightened hair, I can't help it. I think I can alternate between the two now that I have my technique and products down pat after all these years. _*crossing my fingers*_


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear and Imani, You ladies are making me cry. I was hoping my spacey, thin twists would look better when my hair got longer. But you are saying no 

I'm so sad.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear and Imani I'm sorry to hear that you two are disliking your hair. How do you ladies twist your hair? Dry? Damp? On blow dried hair? What products are you using? Do part your hair, grab-n-go, or do a mixture of those techniques?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear and Imani I'm sorry to hear that you two are disliking your hair. How do you ladies twist your hair? Dry? Damp? On blow dried hair? What products are you using? Do part your hair, grab-n-go, or do a mixture of those techniques?



NappyNelle - this last time, I twisted my hair when it was dry doing the grab and go method with Mane N Tail Conditioner. If I twist on wet hair, it looks worse.  And the product I use doesn't matter either. I've used grease, creams, moisturizers, and conditioners for my twists over the years of being natural. I used to part my hair all over but now I just do grab-n-go and sometimes part in the front. None of that matters when it comes to the thickness and the way my twists fall and hang.  The only time my twists look right is if I do small twists but I don't feel like doing a bunch of small twists and having to take them down is a pain.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Poohbear and Imani, You ladies are making me cry. I was hoping my spacey, thin twists would look better when my hair got longer. But you are saying no
> 
> I'm so sad.


faithVA - I *want *my twists to look like this:















But when I take a section of hair that is the same size as hers at the root, my twist comes out puny, not thick and full.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Today's wash day (I co-wash 2x a week). Gonna co-wash, DC, massage my scalp, apply leave in, cream and twist. Probably big (but not huge) twists tonight-I'm going for a fitting and dress-shopping with my sister-in-law-to-be and sisters tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> faithVA - I *want *my twists to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Omo!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @faithVA - I *want *my twists to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is very pretty. And if you have fine hair it can be hard to get that fullness.

I thought some of that fullness was just due to length and the MBL twist shrinking back to SL but I'm not sure.

But I do hear what you are saying. I want thick twists but I want longer twists first. Mine aren't even long enough to pull back


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 13, 2012)

Took my braids out last night and instead of a braid out I decided to wear a halfbutt folded over bun-type thing.  I've gotten to the point where I hate having my hair "out" lol...I was gonna throw a headband on and rock it like that, but then I was like naaah pin it up! Throw a bun in it! Ha.  My hair still easily fits into a ponytail which semi surprises me (since I cut a couple weeks ago)

New style on saturday....as I mentioned before.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> It is very pretty. And if you have fine hair it can be hard to get that fullness.
> 
> I thought some of that fullness was just due to length and the MBL twist shrinking back to SL but I'm not sure.
> 
> But I do hear what you are saying. I want thick twists but I want longer twists first. Mine aren't even long enough to pull back



Yeah. It seems like the opposite is happening to me. When my hair was shorter, my twists were thicker. Not sure if straightening has anything to do with making my hair look thinner or not.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear and Imani I'm sorry to hear that you two are disliking your hair. How do you ladies twist your hair? Dry? Damp? On blow dried hair? What products are you using? Do part your hair, grab-n-go, or do a mixture of those techniques?



The few times I tried I did grab n go on damp hair. I've tried just leave in condish, some hold product by Shea moisture, kinky curly custard, and I think I tried Jane carter pomade. The kinky curly seemed to help most w frizz but it was still very much so present. And again, they just always had that thin little girl look to them No matter what products were used


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 13, 2012)

welllll uhhhh.  i received some new darcy's botanicals stuff that i ordered and uhhh i think instead of doing the 2 flat twists in the shower i'll do actual single twists so i can try it it out lol

i got the peach kernel hydrating milk and the madagascar vanilla styling creme.  

i really shouldnt plan my styles too far ahead haha...i always changed something.


----------



## diadall (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone ever get braids and take them out after a short period of time?

I got them on March 19 and thought I could keep them until July but this grey is irking me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 13, 2012)

Imani and Poohbear  I wish I knew other techniques you two could try, but having fine strands and low-medium density, my twists don't look plump and pretty like the ones posted. The only thing I can do is work with what I have; I'm sorry y'all.


----------



## Imani (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^Some people can rock the thinner twists look. I just dont like how it looks on ME. Something about my face shape/body proportions or something. I think maybe I have a small head and I look better with more voluminous hair styles. Even when I wear my hair straight I can't stand bone straight hair on me and always look better w/full fluffy feathered or loose curls/waves. 

Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey all,  

I'm leaving the challenge.  I haven't been wearing my hair up at all.  I am loving these new coils too much and I can't stop wearing them.  maybe after I get bored and get more length, I'll hide my hair in updo-ish styles.


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 14, 2012)

I took my hair down today.  I'm trying to decide whether to bun for the week or put in another set of twists.  I guess I'll figure it out after I shampoo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 14, 2012)

HeChangedMyName  Enjoy your hair!

Imani I LOVE voluminous hair too. I guess thats why I wear my twists curly and always have some sort of 'hump' on the top of my hair; I need hair with height and swang.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 14, 2012)

Started my mini-twists yesterday, been doing them on and off (curse my shoulders!). I'd say I have about 1/3 of my head done. Will update with a pic tomorrow, whether they're finished or not!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 14, 2012)

Day 23:  2 into 1 Combo French braids


----------



## Nubenap22 (Apr 15, 2012)

15 days going strong with my mini braids....Ive been mostly keeping them in a ponytail with the ends tucked esp with exams and finals coming up....no one says they hate them and i still get compliments....Been using Hairfinity, WGO with JBCO lavender, and I'm able to baggy whole head now that its spring ish time! 

Oh yea been sealing with B.A.S.K. Java bean pomade loves it!! I use my oyin too just to get rid of it for now...In about 2 weeks I'll take out a few and use my pass for 3 days to do something with them after finals....Then I'm put them back in!


----------



## JudithO (Apr 15, 2012)

Continuing with my daily bunning... Good week so far... nailed down more staples... Will continue to DC 2ce a week....


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 15, 2012)

NappyNelle Imani faithVA - Here's how my medium-sized twist look when down after about 3 days of having them styled. The twists do not cover the sides of my face. There's no fullness on the sides, making my head look extra large. They are spacey between the twists. They are uneven in length. The twists don't hang down, they bend/curl at different points of the twists. Some of the twisted ends unravel. Even when I try to add water and product to the ends, they still do not stay intact for long...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2012)

working my little bun this morning. going to start cowashing every 4 days.  anything to help with my stretch.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @NappyNelle @Imani @faithVA - Here's how my medium-sized twist look when down after about 3 days of having them styled. The twists do not cover the sides of my face. There's no fullness on the sides, making my head look extra large. They are spacey between the twists. They are uneven in length. The twists don't hang down, they bend/curl at different points of the twists. Some of the twisted ends unravel. Even when I try to add water and product to the ends, they still do not stay intact for long...


 
I have no tips or advice. I don't even know if I've ever taken pictures in medium size twist  If I do medium size twists they stay up in a bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Poohbear How do you sleep in your twists?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear How do you sleep in your twists?


NappyNelle
I have slept in my twists in different ways: braided in 2-3 sections, in a ponytail, in a bun, in rollers/flexirods, or just freely down with a bonnet over my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Poohbear Oh, ok. Have you tried the wrap method? You pin your twists around your head like a 'doobie' and shake it down in the morning?

Another thing I did with bigger twists was pin the front center sections flat against my head and ponytail tuck the back, so if the back twists looked funky, I could cover part of my face with my bang hair. I'm not sure if it will make your face seem smaller, but I ALWAYS wear a band with my twists, JUST in case the back is doing something weird and I have to pin it up.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 15, 2012)

2 weeks on my twists! Getting ready to start the take down on Thursday. Not sure what style to do next.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

This was wash day so put 4 flat twists on each side in the fr ont and the back in a small bun. But before bed I took the bun and put in small twists. During the week I will just pull all the ends of the twists into a bun and hide it away until next wash day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm still bantu-knotting my twists and they are holding up very well. I've been babying my ends and edges with castor oil.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok I had my 3day restyle and then Sunday I wore what would be called a French twist I guess. Today I will be wearing a single braid I got my mom to do. So here's pics of restyle period (one day I did flexirods on straightened hair) and my French twist bun style for Sunday...can't see it that well because of my fascinator .  I did leave a little hair out but at least it was pulled up from where it rubs.  I'll post a pic of the braid later.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 16, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear Oh, ok. Have you tried the wrap method? You pin your twists around your head like a 'doobie' and shake it down in the morning?
> 
> Another thing I did with bigger twists was pin the front center sections flat against my head and ponytail tuck the back, so if the back twists looked funky, I could cover part of my face with my bang hair. I'm not sure if it will make your face seem smaller, but I ALWAYS wear a band with my twists, JUST in case the back is doing something weird and I have to pin it up.



NappyNelle - No, I haven't tried the wrap method. But I am thinking about giving up on the medium/big twists for right now and just take the time to do smaller twists if I want to keep this style in longer and be able to leave my hair alone. I actually like the look of smaller twists, I just hate the time it takes to do them. But I guess it isn't that bad if I plan on retwisting once a month. 

Right now my hair is in a twistout, so whenever I get over this "wanting-to-wear-my-hair-out" phase, I'm gonna twist my hair in smaller twists.

I see that you also have fine textured hair and your small twists look great on you, plus your head is smaller than mine.  Headbands don't look right on me because of my big head.

The other thing that I wonder about with doing smaller twists is if it's too much friction/manipulation for my hair strands while I'm twisting my hair. I want to avoid splits and I want to retain length. Do you think so or should my hair be fine?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @NappyNelle - No, I haven't tried the wrap method. But I am thinking about giving up on the medium/big twists for right now and just take the time to do smaller twists if I want to keep this style in longer and be able to leave my hair alone. I actually like the look of smaller twists, I just hate the time it takes to do them. But I guess it isn't that bad if I plan on retwisting once a month.
> 
> Right now my hair is in a twistout, so whenever I get over this "wanting-to-wear-my-hair-out" phase, I'm gonna twist my hair in smaller twists.
> 
> ...


 
Poohbear, Why not do your twist the size you currently do them, and then split them in half. Then you don't have to do them so small, but they will be smaller than what they are now. They should look better and last longer. But at the same time you can get your hair up, and then make each section smaller as you find the time. 

As far as manipulation with small twists, I don't find it to be any more manipulation. My ends actually do better with smaller twists than larger ones. My ends are typically smoother and when I M&S,  it seems to seal better. As far as breakage and SSKs, I don't really find a big difference. Touching my hair in large sections or small sections is about the same. My hair don't like to be touched


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2012)

Poohbear I don't find that smaller twists lead to increased manipulation and splits. I find it easier for me to baby my ends when I moisturize and seal. It's as if I'm reaching more strands than I would if I had larger twists in my head.

It also helps that I leave them in for a while (3+ weeks) like you do; I don't like the amount of time it takes to install them, but I do like the outcome and low day-to-day maintenance. 

Oh yeah, Poohbear, you still look like a teenager. You have not aged one day since I started following your fotki many, many, many moons ago. lol

jprayze You are so cute!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2012)

NappyNelle thanks!

Here's my single braid pics! Hoping to keep this in at least 1 more day.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks to all u ladies...ur pics and ideas are encouraging me to protective style on a regular basis!  This challenge is helping me with all my other challenges!!!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 16, 2012)

Enjoyed my hair out this past weekend but now it is back to wet bunning every morning.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 16, 2012)

I love my twist pin-up-do today. Thought I would show it off!


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 16, 2012)

Cornrowed and twisted. Tis all. I'm trying not to think too much about my hair.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 16, 2012)

lomaxee pretty!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 16, 2012)

Working on week two with my mini twists and bun.  I want to push to three weeks because I have a couple events at the end of the month to go to and I want to wear my hair out.  

Just spritzing with water and sealing with coconut oil and bunning.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 16, 2012)

Got a new hair toy: a single hairstick made of deer antler, resin and wood. I bought it from Two Rivers Trading Co. on Etsy. I'll be rocking that in my updo tomorrow:


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 16, 2012)

Tonight, pre-poo with coconut oil then water wash. I had a busy weekend and didn't get a chance to wash my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2012)

lomaxee  So cute!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 16, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> I love my twist pin-up-do today. Thought I would show it off!



lomaxee That's one elegant look, super classy.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay ladies. I retwisted my hair last night and I'm really liking these twists. I should have taken a picture of my twists before I put perm rods on the ends last night so you could see the length, but I still like how my hair turned out:
















Here was the twistout I wore yesterday:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Okay ladies. I retwisted my hair last night and I'm really liking these twists. I should have taken a picture of my twists before I put perm rods on the ends last night so you could see the length, but I still like how my hair turned out:


 
Very nice and the curls look nice too. So you made these smaller?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Very nice and the curls look nice too. So you made these smaller?



Thanks faithVA. And yep, I made the twists smaller. The timing wasn't that bad, about 1.5 to 2 hours. I decided to make parts in the front and sides with my rat tail comb. I usually just do the "grab-and-twist" method but if I want to feel more comfortable wearing these twists, I need the front and sides to be neater.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks all for the compliments. Now ready for a weekend of take down and restyle! I think I am going to do a twist out and wear it down for 2 days, then bun the rest of the week.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 17, 2012)

Day 24: French Roll
Day 25: Bun
Day 27: Bun


----------



## jprayze (Apr 17, 2012)

Bunning today and tomorrow and then I will start my week long break on Thursday...going on a little vacay.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 17, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Fluffy twistout yesterday:





Poohbear said:


> whit923 - thank you, and nice bun too. To answer your question, no my hair was not blown out before twisting. It was done on previously stretched out hair. If my hair was blown out, the twistout would have had more length.
> 
> 
> TaraDyan - I applied a very small amount of Mane N Tail Conditioner to sections of my hair. I put my hair into 6 fat/chunky twists and then rolled the twists around gray flexirods.



Poohbear Thanks for sharing these pictures and your method! Your latest twists and the twistout posted above are very nice.  I also part in the front and sides, but grab-n-go everywhere else. 

jprayze Where you going without meeeee?  No, I hope you have a wonderful time on vacation!






Today I wore a fully twisted updo and it was cute. Too bad the curls in my bang fell/drooped in the abnormally warm and humid weather.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 18, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear Thanks for sharing these pictures and your method! Your latest twists and the twistout posted above are very nice.  I also part in the front and sides, but grab-n-go everywhere else.
> 
> Today I wore a fully twisted updo and it was cute. Too bad the curls in my bang fell/drooped in the abnormally warm and humid weather.


NappyNelle - You're welcome! Now you see why I like doing twistouts. This style gives my hair more volume which I love! 

And thanks for suggesting the wrap "doobie" method with twists. I tried this last night before going to bed using hair pins, and when I unwrapped my twists this morning, my twists had more length and fell into place better on each side of my head.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

NappyNelle, Can I be in for April and May only?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Can I be in for April and May only?



faithVA -  Why not June???


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

[USER=3145 said:
			
		

> Poohbear[/USER];15745027]@faithVA -  Why not June???


 
I'm having commitment issues which is why I didn't host the challenge this quarter   I keep saying in my mind I want to get kinky twists installed in June. But I might not  But I might  But I might not 

I can't commit


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2012)

cowashed and trimmed yesterday.  got my hair in a bun.  going to cowash and deep condition and bun friday. or saturday.  really trying to figure out how to keep my new growth moisturized.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2012)

Not a great vacation spot -- Detroit but I have a lot of my friends are going and we are going to a church conference. Best part will be the fellowship 

Today's pics...I think accessories will be a big help for me in this challenge. Have to get some more!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm having commitment issues which is why I didn't host the challenge this quarter   I keep saying in my mind I want to get kinky twists installed in June. But I might not  But I might  But I might not
> 
> I can't commit



 I feel you. As you can see from my different posts, I have commitment issues too when it comes to hair challenges. I'm a hair schizophrenic! :skitzo:

I think if I just focus on looking at pictures and videos of natural hair in two strand twists, I will be able to stick with this style.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I feel you. As you can see from my different posts, I have commitment issues too when it comes to hair challenges. I'm a hair schizophrenic! :skitzo:
> 
> I think if I just focus on looking at pictures and videos of natural hair in two strand twists, I will be able to stick with this style.


 
I think if all of my twists were long enough to be pulled back into a bun, I would have fewer commitment issues. Week after week, having to work with the twists in the front to make them look like something is aggravating. I think 2" all over would make my life much easier. I have no problem leaving my hair alone, I just hate the crazy way the front of my hair looks.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think if all of my twists were long enough to be pulled back into a bun, I would have fewer commitment issues. Week after week, having to work with the twists in the front to make them look like something is aggravating. I think 2" all over would make my life much easier. I have no problem leaving my hair alone, I just hate the crazy way the front of my hair looks.



I remember when my hair was shorter, the front area would give my hair the most trouble too as far as how I wanted it to look. Even with more length, it can be a pain, so putting the twists into a bun does help deal with that... but then I would want my twisted bun to look a certain way too! 

Is your hair long enough to put your twists in a butterfly clip where you can leave some twists out in the front for a side bang?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

[USER=3145 said:
			
		

> Poohbear[/USER];15745977]I remember when my hair was shorter, the front area would give my hair the most trouble too as far as how I wanted it to look. Even with more length, it can be a pain, so putting the twists into a bun does help deal with that... but then I would want my twisted bun to look a certain way too!
> 
> Is your hair long enough to put your twists in a butterfly clip where you can leave some twists out in the front for a side bang?


 
It is long enough to put into a banana clip. It is only the front 2" of my hair that is too short. I tried the side bang, front bang, bang bang  I was just looking like why? I think I may have figured out something I can leave with. It still looks a bit kiddie but I may be able to tolerate it for 60 days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> NappyNelle, Can I be in for April and May only?



 LOL Yes, you can.



Poohbear said:


> NappyNelle - You're welcome! Now you see why I like doing twistouts. This style gives my hair more volume which I love!
> 
> And thanks for suggesting the wrap "doobie" method with twists. I tried this last night before going to bed using hair pins, and when I unwrapped my twists this morning, my twists had more length and fell into place better on each side of my head.



Poohbear Yessss! I love the volume of out hair! It makes me feel *divalicious*. Everyone thinks I have thick hair when I wear it out; little do they know that ain't nothing but AIR. 







jprayze Have fun in Detroit with the church! That sounds like fun to me. Anytime you can take away with friends = Vacay.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Been doing pretty good with keeping my hair bunned monday thru friday.  I want to get some hair sticks though because I want to try and bun my hair without the use of a band or clip or anything that can potentially break my hair in the nape area.  Now that my hair is longer, I feel that this is much easier.  I've actually been bunning my hair only using bobby pins lately until I can get to the store for the sticks.  We will see.  It does take some work to make it neat so some mornings are just not the time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

[USER=246186 said:
			
		

> TruMe[/USER];15746535]Been doing pretty good with keeping my hair bunned monday thru friday. I want to get some hair sticks though because I want to try and bun my hair without the use of a band or clip or anything that can potentially break my hair in the nape area. Now that my hair is longer, I feel that this is much easier. I've actually been bunning my hair only using bobby pins lately until I can get to the store for the sticks. We will see. It does take some work to make it neat so some mornings are just not the time.


 
If you haven't tried the mini spin pins, you may want to give them a try. I'm only SL, and I am able to get my bun to stay with them. Well I actually do more of a french roll. But if you can do it with a hair stick you can do it with a mini spin pin. You get 3 in a pack and that's all you need.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

What is your style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
2 strand twists or flat twists

What is your style maintenance regimen? 

HOT with coffee castor oil
Wash biweekly with mudwash/Alternate with cowash
tea rinse with herbal tea
DC under heat cap for min. 30 minutes
Apply leave-in, sit under heat cap for 30 minutes
twist with AVJ/glycerin
Sometimes twist with a gel


Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
Natural

What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
Retain my growth and get close to APL

After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
2 days

Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).






I am going to try to wear the same style through out the challenge to keep my regi simple. And hopefully my little bunny tail in the back will be bigger by the end of the challenge and I am able to get all of my twists back into a bun.

Right now the front section is separated and pinned back. Even if I'm not APL but can pull all my twist back I would feel like I have achieved a major goal.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 18, 2012)

faithVA - Thanks.  I've heard so much about those but never thought to try them myself.  I think I may give them a whirl.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

TruMe said:


> @faithVA - Thanks. I've heard so much about those but never thought to try them myself. I think I may give them a whirl.


 
 oooooK, I thought I was silly


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I used HH Mango Tango Cloud on my ends. It smells delicious!  I hope my ends like it as much as they've been liking castor oil. If not, I'll use the MTC mainly on my length. Win-Win.

I also have switched from bobby pins to Good Day hair pins and french twist combs. I'm finding zero broken strands now, unlike when I used bobby pins exclusively.

Good Day Hair Pins:






French Twist Combs:


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 18, 2012)

gonna hop in the shower and give my twists another rinse/condition

these weeks have been going by pretty quickly.  

twists coming out tomorrow night, will probably pull my hair back in some fashion for friday...will do a bentonite clay treatment on friday night plus my usual weekend dc and all that mess. 

i think i will actually keep my style simple and quick this upcoming week.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 19, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Been doing pretty good with keeping my hair bunned monday thru friday.  I want to get some hair sticks though because I want to try and bun my hair without the use of a band or clip or anything that can potentially break my hair in the nape area.  Now that my hair is longer, I feel that this is much easier.  I've actually been bunning my hair only using bobby pins lately until I can get to the store for the sticks.  We will see.  It does take some work to make it neat so some mornings are just not the time.



You can find really different, fun and economical hair sticks on Etsy.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Poohbear Yessss! I love the volume of out hair! It makes me feel *divalicious*. Everyone thinks I have thick hair when I wear it out; little do they know that ain't nothing but AIR.


Yep, and your hair looks great!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 19, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl - I'll have to look that up.  Thanks!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a date today and I have no idea how I'll style my hair. Perhaps I'll do a french roll kind of thing with the french twist comb. 

I'd really like some more hair accessories. Pretty clips, pins, headbands, barrettes... hm... I should look on Etsy.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey there!  I saw I could join at any time so I'm doing just that!  

Just put twists in and I plan to wear them throughout the summer!  Getting back to what I know 

# What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? _Twists_

# What is your style maintenance regimen?_ I will wash/rinse as needed with diluted shampoo, taking care not to unravel too many twists lol, and deep condition with ao gpb and using coconut oil for sealing and conditioning.  I plan to seal ends with castor oil as well._

# Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? _natural_
# What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?_growth and improved condition of my ends_
# After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? _hmm...after two days probably_
# Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

-PYT VERY nice! 

For the life of me, I could not get a full pick of my updo with the french twist comb. Here's kind of  half-photo:

ETA: I just added some castor oil to the ends of my twists. Gotta retain the ends without the knots I usually have by now.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 21, 2012)

NappyNelle Cute!  Hey, when you put castor oil on your ends, do you just take a bunch of twists and smooth some oil on the ends like that? 

How did your date go?


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

-PYT Very well! We always seem to have a good time together.  (You should see how hard I am blushing lol)

Usually, I sleep with my twists in six loose bantu knots, so I spread castor oil on the ends of those sections, twist the ends under, and pin it for the night. I used to just halve my hair and spread oil around, but this way is more deliberate and beneficial for me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been DCing since 5 and will DC overnight. Have my hair in 5 flat twists. I will rinse some time tomorrow and retwist my hair in small twists.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 22, 2012)

Swagga jackin' NappyNelle and sealed ends with castor oil and tried out the bantu knots...guess I'll see how this works in the morning!


----------



## longinghair (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in.
1. Cornrows without extensions that i get in my salon every two weeks. 
2. I seal daily with a natural oil mix and shea butter at the ends. Moisturize every other day with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in.
3. Relaxed.
4. Retention.
5. One day.(hopefully)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

longinghair said:


> I'm in.
> 1. Cornrows without extensions that i get in my salon every two weeks.
> 2. I seal daily with a natural oil mix and shea butter at the ends. Moisturize every other day with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in.
> 3. Relaxed.
> ...


 
Welcome longinghair. I had thought about getting cornrows every two weeks. Um, but I keep procrastinating on making my appointment


----------



## -PYT (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, verdict is in! I love the volume and wave that my twists have! I never stop learning things from this site! Thanks NappyNelle


----------



## JudithO (Apr 22, 2012)

Ahhh.... I miss the "bending, and shape-holding" properties of my hair... but I'm bunning easy peezy everyday.... 

All y'all and your hair look fab.... Just stopping in to say hello.... 

Continuing my reggie of washing, reconstructing, DC'ing, and bunning weekly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Swagga jackin' NappyNelle and sealed ends with castor oil and tried out the bantu knots...guess I'll see how this works in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 146467



Your parting is sooo perfect!! I do not have the patience (read: SKILL ) to part my twists like that in the back. How long did this set take to install?

I'm happy you liked the outcome of the knots. I need the wave and body so my head and face look normal! 



longinghair said:


> I'm in.
> 1. Cornrows without extensions that i get in my salon every two weeks.
> 2. I seal daily with a natural oil mix and shea butter at the ends. Moisturize every other day with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in.
> 3. Relaxed.
> ...



Welcome longinghair!  I'm an oil lover, so what is in your oil mix? *nosey* I've been cutting down on oil hoarding, so I have to live vicariously through others.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 22, 2012)

2 flat twists in.  Ill probably do this style for a few weeks just because I'm feeling lazy.  I don't mean leave it in for a few weeks, I mean keep doing it over the next few weeks haha because it's quick and easy.


----------



## EasypeaZee (Apr 22, 2012)

Still bunning away and sealing twice daily. It was raining all day so I'm happy my hairs been in a bun

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## -PYT (Apr 22, 2012)

NappyNelle Well, I airdried in braids all over and would part rows once I un-did each braid...from there I just parted each twist section with my fingers.  It must be some skill I've developed over the years of doing my hair...it's like my fingers have a mirror on them and just know what they're doing back there!  This set I did over a few days but took probably 11-12 hrs total like always


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

I mudwashed yesterday and applied AO White Camellia conditioner and put my hair into 3 flat twists. I intended to rinse when I got home but I misted with water and put in 10 flat twists. I was supposed to rinse this morning but put on my beanie and walked out the door. When i got home today i was too tired to rinse, so I took down each twist, misted, sealed with sunflower oil and retwisted. 

Need to go to work tomorrow so not sure what I will do. Not sure if I will rinse before next wash day or not  Not sure what I'm going to do 

I tried to wet bun yesterday and when I put the banana clip on I thought my brain was going to ooze out  So no wet bunning for me unless I figure out another way to do it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2012)

-PYT So in other words, you're a BOSS. When I first transitioned, I was somehow able to make a decent grid pattern and twist accordingly; now my fingers just refuse to cooperate. lol

faithVA Will your hair turn mushy without rinsing out the deep conditioner?  @ an oozing brain. I still haven't tried a banana-clip style. Perhaps after taking out these twists and conditioning my hair really well.

Lunatips suggests that today would be a good day to trim, so I will do that before bed tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];15776949]@-PYT So in other words, you're a BOSS. When I first transitioned, I was somehow able to make a decent grid pattern and twist accordingly; now my fingers just refuse to cooperate. lol
> 
> @faithVA Will your hair turn mushy without rinsing out the deep conditioner?  @ an oozing brain. I still haven't tried a banana-clip style. Perhaps after taking out these twists and conditioning my hair really well.
> 
> .


 
Mushy? I seriously doubt that. Tightly Curly girls leave the conditioner in on the regular. I'm not a tightly curly girl yet, just mentioning that leaving conditioner is, is one type of hair regimen. Right now my hair feels soft because it is still wet. I will see how it feels in the morning.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2012)

faithVA Oh, ok. I just know my hair would be a mess if I tried that.  I think my strands are too fine for leaving in a conditioner like AO.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 22, 2012)

I had a special event today so i wore my hair down for the first time in a month. I had my hair in 2 french braids since Friday night, I took them down this morning and fluffed up the braid waves. Of course, one looked more defined than the other, so I pinned back the crazy-looking side and put in a feather and jewel hair ornament. Now, I'm back home and I'll detangle and put it up for the night.


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 23, 2012)

I wore buns all of last week.  Back to twists this week.  I made them medium sized, so now my hair looks about 3 inches long again.  The only up side: I don't have to worry about my ends brushing my clothes.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol NappyNelle you started my day off with a chuckle when I saw the boss comment!  considering washing these twists tonight already...my scalp feels dirty.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 23, 2012)

I took down my twists on Friday. Even though the parts were neater, the ends just started looking raggedy and thin, and I got tired of re-twisting the ones that unravel on their own. I wore a twistout for the weekend and now I got my hair in a banana clip puff.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 23, 2012)

Just washed my twists concentrating on my scalp with castile soap diluted with aloe Vera gel and water. My hair feels sooo good right now. Tempted to dust these ends, seal, and sleep on some more bantu knots.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't been wearing my hair out but I haven't twisted it back up either. I washed it Saturday and put conditioner in it and yeah as of right now I still haven't rinsed it. So tomorrow when I get home I will rinse out the conditioner and put my hair up. I think I will do something simple like a flat twist bun or something. I don't want to spend a lot of time on my hair.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2012)

Just checking in...still on my week break since Thursday.  Getting tired of wearing my hair out!   Ready to get back into buns.  Right now, trying to research exactly what style bun I'm going to do. Btw-- my trip was wonderful!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 24, 2012)

My hair is out today too, I'm wearing it to see how tangly it gets in preparation for my vacation. My plan is to wear a loose single braid or two in the day and leave it out at night. I'll create an updo if my curls have flopped by the end of the day.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All - checking in. I two strand twisted and curled on cold wave rods Sunday night. I untwisted before work yesterday and every time I passed a mirror I grew more and more sad about my hair. I hated it yesterday . But today...I'm happy again! I pinned the front back so it's kind of half up, half down and added some black bejeweled clips. One more day of wearing it out. Then bunning until wash day on Sunday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2012)

roller setting and bunning this week.  i don't really see this bunning thing right now as a challenge since i had a crazy setback and had to cut 2 inches of progress off.  but we will see how these next two months go.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

It's really time to wash and deep condition, though. I wonder when I'll have the time and energy; I think I'll take a week between twist sets for bunning.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 24, 2012)

NappyNelle how long have you worn this current set?


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

-PYT I'm on Week 4. Don't judge me!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2012)

I finally rinsed out the conditioner from Saturday. I DCd again and now sitting with leave-in under my heat cap. Have no clue how I should do my hair  Better get to it cuz I'm ready to go to bed.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2012)

I ended up putting in small to medium twists. Didn't do too badly. I twisted in about 1 hour. They don't look like anything but they are done and pulled back into a bun.  I may wash again on Saturday just to get back on schedule.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 25, 2012)

NappyNelle girl I'm in no place to judge.  That's how long I want each set to last!  I did bantu knots on wet twists last night and they came out EXTRA curly!  lol I know what to do when they start looking bad now


----------



## jprayze (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm back to buns tomorrow!!!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 25, 2012)

Today I did 7 rope braids and formed them into a low bun with a silk scarf headband.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl oke: Pictures please?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 25, 2012)

NappyNelly My Rope Braid Bun Pics:







There's a tutorial for it on Youtube here:
http://youtu.be/gLKf6LVPOBY


----------



## -PYT (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoying the low/no manipulation of these twists.  Beautiful bun! ^^^


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 26, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl that bun is amazing. I'm going to try it tomorrow!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 26, 2012)

So I must confess I'm not back in buns YET!  I did twists last night, took them out this am and am now in a twistout.  It's supposed to be a twistout bun, but I liked it so much I wore it out...


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sick today, so my hair is really BLAAAAAH.







And that is my furbaby Pumpkin.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 26, 2012)

Feel better, boo! NappyNelle pumpkin looks like a little love bug!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 26, 2012)

Took my twists out, now back to bunning. I should be back to twists later this week.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 26, 2012)

taking down my braids now so that I won't have as much to take out tomorrow night. I must say that I DREAD washing and deep conditioning my hair w/o braids


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 26, 2012)

Moisturized and oiled the rope braids last night and put them back in the bun today. I sure did get mileage out of seven braids. I'll moisturize again tonight and take them down tomorrow morning. I feel a big, fluffy bun coming on.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 26, 2012)

NappyNelle You better get well!! lol.... Your pumpkin looks so sweet (even though I can't handle cats)

I just prepoo'd my hair with a mixture of coconut, olive and sunflower oils... Tomorrow is wash day..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay so.. I think my hair is still technically too short for buns even though I can get it into a bun.

I'll explain.

My hair is definitely long enough to get into a slicked back bun - in the back. My sides "reach" but it's a struggle. I think trying to get my sides into the bun, using my denman and gel, is too much manipulation on my wet hair. I'm noticing more breakage. So I'll have to revisit my method. I cowash each morning and do a wet bun at the moment. But I'm not in the mood for a setback lol. *thinking*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2012)

Wearing my hair out today so it is easier to get ready to wash tonight. Hopefully I can get it washed and twisted back up tonight and have the rest of my weekend free.


----------



## lomaxee (Apr 27, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl I tried the rope braid bun thing and it turned out okay. I should have practiced before trying to make it okay for work. Will keep until wash day. It did take me awhile to figure it out and make it presentable.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey y'all! Haven't checked-in in a while cause I've basically just been wet binning my mini twists. Enjoying this break from my hair immensely!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 27, 2012)

ParagonTresses - Beautiful bun.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 27, 2012)

ParagonTresses ummm...I'm gonna need a picture of the back of your bun...for my own selfish desires


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 27, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> ParagonTresses ummm...I'm gonna need a picture of the back of your bun...for my own selfish desires



Too funny!! I'm currently sitting under the dryer for a flexirod set on my minitwists. The next time I do a bun though I'll be sure to snap some "back pics" for ya!


----------



## -PYT (Apr 28, 2012)

So...did a Lil trim and refreshed some of these twists...took damn near 4 hours -_- won't be doing this for another 8 weeks -_-


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry for the mini-hiatus guys, my mom had a medical emergency about two weeks ago! Anyhow, I just recently took the mini-twists down. Remind me to never do mini twists again, but just regular-sized. OMO the horror, tangles and it's so easy to think I've taken all the twists out since my hair is kinky (and my sight isn't exactly the best) only to find  still have a handful left!  Should I still show a pic of what the twists looked like when they were finished? I'll be washing my hair today thoroughly in sections and will decide how I'll restyle my hair from there! Hope all's been well with you ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Sorry for the mini-hiatus guys, my mom had a medical emergency about two weeks ago! Anyhow, I just recently took the mini-twists down. Remind me to never do mini twists again, but just regular-sized. OMO the horror, tangles and it's so easy to think I've taken all the twists out since my hair is kinky (and my sight isn't exactly the best) only to find still have a handful left!  Should I still show a pic of what the twists looked like when they were finished? I'll be washing my hair today thoroughly in sections and will decide how I'll restyle my hair from there! Hope all's been well with you ladies!


 
Hope all is well with your mom.

I've done the same with the twists and ended up washing with them in. But I've done it so often I have nearly mastered taking them out mid-wash/condition.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

MaraWithLove Oh no! I hope mom is doing well.

I am dreading the take down process of my twists since it has been a month... but I'll be happy to let them go and play in my hair a bit. I'm way overdue for shampoo, deeeeeep conditioner and a steaming session.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 28, 2012)

faithVA Thank you! Haha, I hope to master the take down like you someday!
NappyNelle Thanks as well, she's so much better now, thank goodness! A steam sounds really nice right now!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 28, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> Sorry for the mini-hiatus guys, my mom had a medical emergency about two weeks ago! Anyhow, I just recently took the mini-twists down. Remind me to never do mini twists again, but just regular-sized. OMO the horror, tangles and it's so easy to think I've taken all the twists out since my hair is kinky (and my sight isn't exactly the best) only to find  still have a handful left!  Should I still show a pic of what the twists looked like when they were finished? I'll be washing my hair today thoroughly in sections and will decide how I'll restyle my hair from there! Hope all's been well with you ladies!



Hope mama is doing better! Yes, taking down mini twists can be difficult but I've learned that (a) not "borrowing hair" when you're installing them (b) keeping your hair thoroughly moisturized during the entire time they are installed and (c) dampening (not soaking wet) the section you are working with and adding an oil to the twist you're removing has saved me from reaching for the scissors many a day, lol!


----------



## -PYT (Apr 28, 2012)

I got this urge to spray my hair with something...what are you ladies using on twists as a spritzer of sorts?


----------



## jprayze (Apr 28, 2012)

Bun for today on 3rd day twistout. I'm back y'all!!!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 28, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> @kinkycurlygurl I tried the rope braid bun thing and it turned out okay. I should have practiced before trying to make it okay for work. Will keep until wash day. It did take me awhile to figure it out and make it presentable.




lomaxee  It looks pretty good. It took me a couple of tries before I got it to the point where wore it to work. What Daven, the hair stylist in the video, does that makes a difference is that first, he doesn't make hard parts with a comb and  second, he starts twisting the rope braids pretty low and loose. I really like hairstyles that I don't have to spend hours creating then hours taking down. I'm going to play with styling big, chunky braids and twists of all kinds this summer. Good luck with the style.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 28, 2012)

put new twists in tonight.  i like the way they look...for a change. 

too bad i cant share pictures.  dunno where my camera is...and my phone isnt working.  ah well.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 28, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Okay so.. I think my hair is still technically too short for buns even though I can get it into a bun.
> 
> I'll explain.
> 
> My hair is definitely long enough to get into a slicked back bun - in the back. My sides "reach" but it's a struggle. I think trying to get my sides into the bun, using my denman and gel, is too much manipulation on my wet hair. I'm noticing more breakage. So I'll have to revisit my method. I cowash each morning and do a wet bun at the moment. But I'm not in the mood for a setback lol. *thinking*




tapioca_pudding  Maybe you could do a double bun or a french roll? If you do a pair of buns close together you can fluff the ends and make them look like one structure.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

-PYT said:


> I got this urge to spray my hair with something...what are you ladies using on twists as a spritzer of sorts?


 
Right now I'm alternating between SM Mist or AVJ/glycerin mix.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

I decided to put in "box" braids tonight instead of twist. Not sure why. But it wasn't as painful as I thought it would be. It took longer than the twists because I don't do it as often. But these braids look so much better than my twist. They look so neat. But I can't bun my braids whell: because they are too short. 

I'm going to dust my ends tonight because they are really raggedy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

-PYT said:


> I got this urge to spray my hair with something...what are you ladies using on twists as a spritzer of sorts?



-PYT I use Oyin's Juices & Berries or Frank Juice; When I run out of those, I'll be making a hair tea based on the information in the Coffee & Tea Rinse thread.

ETA: Oh, I've also used Carol's Daughter Tui Spritz. It was a gift that smelled really good, so I used it. I wouldn't really recommend it, though.


----------



## -PYT (Apr 28, 2012)

NappyNelle faithVA thanks for the suggestions ladies!  Have you started taking those twists out yet...


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

-PYT LOL Nooooo I haven't! (How did you know?! ) I ended up running errands with my mom and then my SO came over. I wasn't feeling very well, so he gave me a scalp massage and put me to sleep. lol My twists are still in.  *sigh*


----------



## jprayze (Apr 29, 2012)

Today's donut bun . Taking it one bun at a time!


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 29, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaayyy!!! I finnaly can make a bun, well actually two buns:
Hairstyle for the week:










washed and blown


----------



## JudithO (Apr 29, 2012)

Cornrowed my hair for the week... Plan is to wear a half wig, and redo this once a week for as long as I can.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

I am going to try to wear box braids for the whole month of May. I have 11 braids that will not fit back into a bunny tail. Essentially the entire front row, which is 9 braids. And 2 are in the back. I think my nape grows the slowest. For most of them 1" would make a difference. 

The braids look neater than my twists. But my twists seem longer than my braids. And I can do a semi banana clip bun with my twists. 

I will try to stick with this style for 4 weeks. I tried to post pics but they must have been huge because I couldn't get them off my camera


----------



## lomaxee (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies -

Bun time! I'm wearing a bun until next Saturday then I am getting cornrow braids with extension. 

Here is a pic - just hair, not sock donut. I think I will do the sock donut tomorrow + headband, side bun Thursday, then high bun Friday and the weekend. Repeat next week.

Though not seen, my edges are not as smooth as I would like. I didn't want to wear a headband yet because I have on my glasses due to allergies (headband + glasses = headache). I guess I will moisten, remoisturize, re-gel, and scarf?


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2012)

lomaxee that sounds like a good plan.  The scarf is my key.


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 1, 2012)

After only about 3weeks or so, I took my mini twists down. Not sure why but this time around they seemed a little more frizzy than usual. Just finished detangling and washing and am now sitting here waiting on my hair to dry so I can dye it...gonna try black for the first time ever so we'll see...


----------



## TopShelf (May 1, 2012)

I don't think that I will start to  like buns until my hair is atleast APL. I've had to take almost 20-30 mins everyday trying to get my hair in two buns....no bueno!


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 1, 2012)

TopShelf said:
			
		

> I don't think that I will start to  like buns until my hair is atleast APL. I've had to take almost 20-30 mins everyday trying to get my hair in two buns....no bueno!



Have you tried switching the placement of your bun? I still don't like the way my bun looks in the "normal" spot on the head but I "be feeling myself" when I either do a side or high bun! *smile*


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2012)

back in my little bun tonight.  wearing my hair down was fun today!


----------



## youwillrise (May 1, 2012)

i'm gonna stretch this twist set to a week and a half (did i mention that here already?)...will re-do hair on thursday of next week.  i'm going to be traveling at the end of next week so i want a fresh do...although my do's hardly ever look fresh lol.  i'll put my hair in another set of twists when i redo it.  i'll be gone friday - tuesday.  

i wonder if my mother will mind if i take her laptop with me? hahaha 

i really need to get one of my own.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 1, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Bun time! I'm wearing a bun until next Saturday then I am getting cornrow braids with extension.
> 
> ...




I let go of the "sleek" look. I like my hair to show texture even when it's in a bun. I think its a cool look. When it's a little frizzy I call it my halo


----------



## NappyNelle (May 1, 2012)

I am FINALLY taking down these twists. After a month and some days, I except to remove a LOT of shed hair. _*Lawd, please give me some extra patience during this time. Thank you.*_


----------



## Urban (May 2, 2012)

I'm going on almost 6 weeks with my sent of twists. I'm dreading (no pun intended lol) taking them out. They're mini twists too. Lawd help me.


----------



## lomaxee (May 2, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I let go of the "sleek" look. I like my hair to show texture even when it's in a bun. I think its a cool look. When it's a little frizzy I call it my halo



LOL well my friend and I call it "helmet head".   I am going to have to start accepting the fact that I'm going to show some texture. I'll be down at the Forever 21 Accessory store tomorrow picking up some new headbands for buns next week.


----------



## TruMe (May 2, 2012)

So I just put my hair in twists for the first time ever.  As I suspected...thin and scraggly (I have fine hair).  I wasn't able to finish my entire head last night, I just have one small section at the top of my head so I put my hair in a bun today.  I will post a picture after I complete it tonight.  I probably won't be wearing this down at all...I look like a little kid.  We'll see how long I keep these in especially since I cowash 5 days a week.


----------



## -PYT (May 2, 2012)

Annoyed at these twists unraveling. This isn't that good of a PS if I'm constantly manipulating and re-twisting. I'm gonna push through to four weeks at least though


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 2, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> Annoyed at these twists unraveling. This isn't that good of a PS if I'm constantly manipulating and re-twisting. I'm gonna push through to four weeks at least though



Mine do that too, especially in the back. I got to the point where I just let them be...


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 2, 2012)

Finished coloring and DCing my hair. Wore my hair "out" around the house to speed up the air drying process. Gonna bun it for work the rest of the week and probably have some big-hair for my cinco de mayo festivities


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

ParagonTresses said:


> Mine do that too, especially in the back. I got to the point where I just let them be...


 

Yep my twist in the back unravel too. And don't let me sweat back there. They won't make it a day. I use to have the same problem with my crown but now not so much. I usually end up retwisting them if they come unraveled. Or instead of doing two twists, I do a flat twist in that section. That seems to hold better.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2012)

Finally finished!







I'm so sick yall. My hair is going to stay dirty.


----------



## -PYT (May 2, 2012)

NappyNelle Beautiful! And even while you aren't feeling your best you give us that gorgeous smile lol


----------



## NikkiQ (May 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Finally finished!
> 
> I'm so sick yall. My hair is going to stay dirty.



Holy crap!!!!  I die NappyNelle. Your hair is AMAZING!!!


*goes back into lurk mode* 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## destine2grow (May 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Finally finished!
> 
> I'm so sick yall. My hair is going to stay dirty.



You are my hair inspiration! I want my hair to look like that! I will get there one day....hopefully


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Finally finished!
> 
> I'm so sick yall. My hair is going to stay dirty.



Beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 2, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yep my twist in the back unravel too. And don't let me sweat back there. They won't make it a day. I use to have the same problem with my crown but now not so much. I usually end up retwisting them if they come unraveled. Or instead of doing two twists, I do a flat twist in that section. That seems to hold better.



Yea, this last time I braided the root then twisted the rest of the way and they still unraveled...oh well


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2012)

Aww, thank you ladies. Ya'll are so sweet to me! *blush*

-PYT I just leave the ones in the back that unravel. I'm too lazy to keep retwisting them.  Luckily, when I braid the base of the twist, that section of hair tends to stay with itself; sealing in sections helps to keep those strands from knotting up.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 3, 2012)

i miss this challenge.. i want to be in :'( just took down my yarn twists.


----------



## -PYT (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I am just OCD when it comes to these twists. Re-did my unraveled ends with some Jamaican mango & lime firm wax.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 3, 2012)

Krystle~Hime WHERE HAVE YOU BEEEEEEN?! Join us and have funnnnnnn.


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

i have been wearing this current twist set in different styles pretty much daily.  i usually wear my twists the saaaame way...pinned up, but ive been bored with that.  it doesnt seem like my ends are suffering from not being tucked away all the time.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

Feel Better NappyNelle


----------



## TruMe (May 3, 2012)

OK, so here goes the pics.  Just doesn't seem to work for me I guess.   I have them pulled back right now.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

TruMe said:


> OK, so here goes the pics. Just doesn't seem to work for me I guess.  I have them pulled back right now.


 
If you don't want them, I will take them  They hang, they all go in the same direction and they are medium size. Yep, I will take them gladly.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 3, 2012)

TruMe Your twists are beautiful! I'll take them after faithVA's turn.


----------



## TopShelf (May 3, 2012)

Very pretty true me


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 3, 2012)

Ive been jumping in and out of this challenge. Here are the twists I did Sunday night:


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 3, 2012)

I got a new hair stick. I love it. It held my bun comfortably and securely all day.



epstone 
<LI class=tagline>Artistic Jewelry Hair Care Accessory Comb Stick Fork


----------



## jprayze (May 3, 2012)

Does this count as a bun???


----------



## destine2grow (May 3, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. I will be  a year natural in mid June and I have had progress but I have had to do trims along the way.

I must admit that I have HIH syndrom and this has not help my ends. As well as me not being consistent.

I am now focus and I have trimmed my ends. I am looking forward to this fresh start. I just finish twisting my hair up.

I am definitely nervous abouy wearing them out in public, but I am determine to make it work.

I really don't have a regimen. I am doing the CG method and I was cowashing and wearing WnG's. 

I don't use shampoo but if I feel my hair needs a deep cleansing I will use a sulfate shampoo which could be every other month.

Now that I have twist in, I won't cowash every other day. Instead I will cowash/shampoo depending on how my hair feels. DC and do an HOT and put my hair back in twist.

Now on to the pics. Don't laugh at my twist. I only have a TWA.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 3, 2012)

destine2grow Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## TruMe (May 3, 2012)

faithVA, NappyNelle, TopShelf - Thanks so much ladies!    My husband also said he actually likes the look.  Maybe I just need to give it some time to grow on me.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 3, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:
			
		

> I got a new hair stick. I love it. It held my bun comfortably and securely all day.
> 
> epstone
> <LI class=tagline>Artistic Jewelry Hair Care Accessory Comb Stick Fork



KinkyCurlygirl Nice hairstick!


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2012)

I've been bunning straight since Saturday but I've been changing it a little each day. I may get my hair done tomorrow if not I will keep bunning straight thru the wknd.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 4, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I've been bunning straight since Saturday but I've been changing it a little each day. I may get my hair done tomorrow if not I will keep bunning straight thru the wknd.




jprayze  You sound like you're  on a mission. Go Girl!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 4, 2012)

I'm a huge Game of Thrones fan. I finally managed to do my take on Dani Targaryan's Red Waste braids:




There's a tutorial for the style here:

http://youtu.be/xRd5nPv17VY


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2012)

Thanks kinkycurlygurl!  I'm trying so hard to get to APL by the next length check (or before!).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 4, 2012)

Taking these bad boys down on Sunday and just might retwist again


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 4, 2012)

destine2grow said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I will be  a year natural in mid June and I have had progress but I have had to do trims along the way.
> 
> I must admit that I have HIH syndrom and this has not help my ends. As well as me not being consistent.
> 
> ...



destine2grow, I completely understand your feelings about wearing twists in public.  I felt the exact same way when I first started.  I ONLY wore twist-outs.  Then one day I simply didn't have time to undo them, and everyone LOVED them.  They thought the style was phenomenal, and even though I still wasn't comfortable, I just forced myself to get over it .  They were shorter than yours are now.  If you just push through it, you'll be fine.  They look really good on you, you did an excellent job, so go out and rock them with confidence !


----------



## destine2grow (May 4, 2012)

Ronnieaj awwww thanks for the kind words. I actually went out today with them. I felt uncomfortable but it was not that bad.

However, I did have an hater. My uncles ex wife ask me if I had dreads and than proceeded to tell me how I should do my hair and what products to use.

Mind you she does have APL hair and it is healthy. She has always had long hair and goes to the salon.

My kids and I are invited to her daughters b'day party and I started contemplating taking the twist out but I took my time and I like them so I am going to wear them.

If they start talking ish, my kids and I are going to leave.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 4, 2012)

Hey ladies... I'm finally back on the ball. I'm still pretty sick, but I plan to shampoo, steam, and deeeeeep condition my hair. I'm so excited to finally baby hair again. Right now, I am pre-pooing overnight with coconut, hemp, and castor oil. Yum.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 5, 2012)

destine2grow said:


> @Ronnieaj awwww thanks for the kind words. I actually went out today with them. I felt uncomfortable but it was not that bad.
> 
> However, I did have an hater. My uncles ex wife ask me if I had dreads and than proceeded to tell me how I should do my hair and what products to use.
> 
> ...



Don't let them determine your day, just say "thank you for sharing," wait 2 blinks,  then continue on with a pointedly different conversation.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

The plan was to Dc in braids and then rebraid each braid. That sounded good but not workable. The braids looked worse. My hair is this very strange sandy color now  No idea why but it makes the braids look crappier than it did last week.

So anyway. Took out each braid, moisturized and sealed and turned them into twists. My twists came out nice and full. And they have some hang. 

I don't know why I am struggling so much with this length.  Somehow I need to get a grip and get past this time.


----------



## -PYT (May 6, 2012)

faithVA I'm sure your hair looks beautiful.  That's a nudge to post pics of said twists with nice hang  

I washed my twists tonight...i love the look/hang of wet freshly cleansed twists.  I put a plastic cap over them...not sure why, but why not?  lol


----------



## JudithO (May 6, 2012)

Ahhh... these cornrows are over 1 week old... Too lazy to wash my hair... (Thinkn about DC'ing tires me.. lol... ) Maybe I'll keep 'em in another week...


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 6, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Ahhh... these cornrows are over 1 week old... Too lazy to wash my hair... (Thinkn about DC'ing tires me.. lol... ) Maybe I'll keep 'em in another week...



judy4all   You know, you could to a sneak DC by dampening your cornrows then putting a leave in conditioner on them. You wouldn't even need to use a lot. I'd focus on the ends. Put a scarf on for 20-30 minutes and when you take it off your corn rows would look refreshed with a minimum of fuss and bother.:eyebrows2


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 6, 2012)

I found a really cute twisted style for summer. I can imagine a thousand variations what do you ladies think?

http://youtu.be/SZvSKwz5kaY


Also, I think I found my go to style for wet hair. I colored my hair in preparation for my trip. I'm leaving for an Alaskan cruise tomorrow yay! I've had this style in my look book for a while, but I was reminded of it on LHC. It's really just 2 french braids with the ends interwoven with the braids to form a bun. 

Habioku's bun in the video is much larger than mine, but I was able to color my hair then do the interlaced braid on damp hair then go out and run some errands without a hat and without feeling uncomfortable. 

Last night I put on my satin bonnet and went to sleep. This morning the braids look just fine so I'm just going to leave my hair alone today. I think I'll be wearing this one to work on the really hot days.

http://youtu.be/8tQ5W0uI-2Y


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I found a really cute twisted style for summer. I can imagine a thousand variations what do you ladies think?
> 
> http://youtu.be/SZvSKwz5kaY
> 
> ...


 
I think it looks nice. Would love to see some of your variations if you do them.


----------



## TopShelf (May 6, 2012)

I washed my hair yesterday. I dc with steam and then blow dryed after letting the hair airdry for a few hours.

Lately I don't have the energy to twist or braid my entire hair so here is my lazy girl style. I'm gonna re-dye my hair in July/August after I take my weave out


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

No pics this time. My hair didn't make it to the morning. My hair was really soft so my twists unraveled at the root. So trying to figure someway to salvage them.


----------



## JudithO (May 6, 2012)

Wash day went really well today... I mixed my protein and moisture DC's together.... applied my coconut and sunflower mix to my hair then applied the DC mix liberally to my cornrows, and covered with a plastic cap for 45 minutes. 

I rinsed out thoroughly (I didn't shampoo at all.. wasnt worried about messing up the cornrows cos I planned to redo them).... and then scarfed and let the cornrows dry ... as soon as they dried, I took them out one by one, detangled, and re-did the cornrows... shedding was not bad at all.. no complaints...


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No pics this time. My hair didn't make it to the morning. My hair was really soft so my twists unraveled at the root. So trying to figure someway to salvage them.




faithVA As long as the ends hold you can just wear headbands across the front. Good Luck!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> @faithVA As long as the ends hold you can just wear headbands across the front. Good Luck!


. 

Thanks. They didn't make it the whole twist just unraveled  

I think I solved it. I replaced 2 medium twists with 2 flat twists. Will see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 6, 2012)

I think Imma join.....I don't forsee using braids with extensions again for a while. I twist every week, then wear a twistout for 1 day. Then wash, DC and back to twists.


----------



## jprayze (May 7, 2012)

Hey everybody, just checking in.  I went to the salon on Saturday, so that started my restyle period, but I wore the my hair in pincurls all day.  Sunday was my first day of actually wearing my hair out.  I'm thankful for this challenge because this is the most PSing I've ever done.


----------



## destine2grow (May 7, 2012)

Morning ladies!

My twist are starting to get a lil frizzy but nothing major. I must say my twists look better with age... Lol

I haven't cowash my hair because they will definitely get frizzier so I am just waiting until my 4 Weeks is up. 

I have just been spritzing my hair and sealing with grapeseed oil.

Wearing my twists are truly helping with HIH syndrome.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> *I think Imma join*.....I don't forsee using braids with extensions again for a while. I twist every week, then wear a twistout for 1 day. Then wash, DC and back to twists.



bajandoc86 oke:


----------



## lomaxee (May 7, 2012)

Checking in. Still bunning. I am growing tired of my bun. Can I make it until the weekend? I added a clip today and my edges look a little better. I may co-wash and twist tonight then take down and wear a 'curly' bun tomorrow...or I may do this sometime during the week. Lots to do tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 7, 2012)

LOL! NappyNelle Ok I'm in!


----------



## SkySurfer (May 7, 2012)

I'm in!
 i'm TIRED of twist/braid extensions.
I will do this for a while, alternating with crochet braids for summer 
right now I have henna in my hair for strength, after having taken out my extensions.
I will do a moisturising DC overnight, then twist my hair for a twist updo


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> I'm in!
> i'm TIRED of twist/braid extensions.
> I will do this for a while, alternating with crochet braids for summer
> right now I have henna in my hair for strength, after having taken out my extensions.
> I will do a moisturising DC overnight, then twist my hair for a twist updo





bajandoc86 said:


> LOL! NappyNelle Ok I'm in!



WELCOME LADIES!!! I'm happy to have you both join our protective styling party.

In the meantime, I'm going to braid up my hair for bed. I'm really loving Hairitage Hydration's Mango Tango Cloud. My loose hair feels light and fluffy; plus, it smells great.


----------



## TruMe (May 8, 2012)

My hair held up pretty well in those twists I put in, they lasted me a whole 7 days!!!  Yesterday I took them out and wore them down and today I am wearing them half up.  Tomorrow it is back to buns.  Here are the pics from yesterday and today.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2012)

*skips in front of faithVA for my turn with TruMe's hair* 

TopShelf How is your braided and twisted style holding up? 

destine2grow Did you have to smack the snarky lady at the birthday party?


----------



## TopShelf (May 8, 2012)

its holding up very well....But I'm over it. I really wanna go back to individual braids


----------



## TruMe (May 8, 2012)

NappyNelle - LOL!  Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2012)

I am getting ready to start the curly girl method this weekend so trying to find quick ways to twist up my hair mid week. So I colored my hair last night, DCd twice and then put in some quick flat twists. My flat twists are getting better but I need to figure out how to fight the fuzz. I probably need to do them on dry hair but I'm never willing to wait until my my hair dries


----------



## youwillrise (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how I can do my hair.  I wish I didn't suuuuck at styling.  Grrr.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 9, 2012)

I am back in twists. Did them monday night and will wear through sunday. I'm loving the simplicity it brings to my morning routine.


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2012)

back to buns today!


----------



## destine2grow (May 10, 2012)

Omg I want to take my twist down and wear a twist out. My twist are frizzy. 

I guess I can retwist the frizzy areas. Maybe this will help. I want to reach my goal of keeping  the twist in for 4 weeks.


----------



## winona (May 10, 2012)

faithVA can we see a picture of that entire style^^ It looks fabulous


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

gulp, um, yeah?   

Its a fuzzy mess now and I've shifted it and played with it. But I will see what I can do. 

Thank You winona


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 10, 2012)

destine2grow said:


> Omg I want to take my twist down and wear a twist out. My twist are frizzy.
> 
> I guess I can retwist the frizzy areas. Maybe this will help. I want to reach my goal of keeping  the twist in for 4 weeks.



When my twists get frizzy, I either retwist the frizzy areas or, if I'm really trying to leave them alone, lightly mist them and then use a pomade on each twist and just move my fingers around it to lay them down.  Last night I used my spray and Kyra's pomegranate pomade and it worked really well.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2012)

Roller setting tonight, wearing it down tomorrow, back in a bun saturday.


----------



## destine2grow (May 10, 2012)

Ronnieaj how are you liking thr Kyra's pomegranate pomade? Is that the only way you use it?

I am about to placey order and I might include that.


----------



## skraprchik (May 10, 2012)

Buns/twists are my best friends right now.  I can definitely see significant progress in the last two months. I'm beginning to rely less on small twists and more on two large twists or a bun for my go-to styles.  Today it was two large flat twists with the ends tucked into the opposite twist.  Held like a rock all day and I even got a complement.


----------



## -PYT (May 10, 2012)

Washed my twists.  Today makes week three.  I def want to make it to four weeks...not sure if after that I will keep them going or take them down and do chunky twists/twistouts for a couple days.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

winona said:


> @faithVA can we see a picture of that entire style^^ It looks fabulous


 
Ok... that previous shot was probably the most fabulous  I tried to take more and between my picture taking and my fuzziness


----------



## -PYT (May 10, 2012)

faithVA That is too cute!  You have skills!  idk why you be tryna hold back and downplay your hair


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

-PYT said:


> @faithVA That is too cute! You have skills! idk why you be tryna hold back and downplay your hair


 
Thank You PYT. Probably because all I see is fuzz, fuzz, fuzz. I redid the twists on the side 24 hrs ago and they fuzzy already.


----------



## lomaxee (May 11, 2012)

Whew! I survived two weeks of bunning. Last Sunday I was so disgusted with it that I just wanted to go and get a relaxer. Not sure what changed, but my hair seemed softer and my edges a bit smoother by Monday and has been fine since. Maybe my hair heard my thoughts 

Tonight and tomorrow morning I am going to wash and deep condition. I am getting cornrows with extensions to place in a bun. I am excited for braids so I don't have to touch my hair at all! Hope it's cute.

Oh I love posting pictures of course. I had a bun last Friday that I loved - from the back at least. It was really fuzzy in the front.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 11, 2012)

destine2grow, I like it a lot.  It has a bit of a softer hold than some other pomades (like Oyin Burnt Sugar, which I also love), so it's a bit more malleable.  I like that for smoothing my twists without redoing them.  I like the harder pomades for slicking down my buns.


----------



## MeowMix (May 11, 2012)

@faithVA cute style and those are some nice parts.  I've been braiding my hair for a couple of years and STILL can't part.  Another note...checking in, I've been kind of trif with my challenges.


----------



## RegaLady (May 11, 2012)

Checking in! I have been in box braids for a couple of days. I plan to wear this for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## -PYT (May 11, 2012)

I'm grateful for this hair break mini twists have given me but I miss my hair now  I think I wanna do a semi-permanent rinse for summer


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @faithVA cute style and those are some nice parts. I've been braiding my hair for a couple of years and STILL can't part. Another note...checking in, I've been kind of trif with my challenges.


 
Thanks MeowMix. 

The trick that has helped me with my parts is to put the tip of the comb where I want my part to start and put my finger where I want my part to end, and to move the comb directly to the finger without picking it up or stopping, if that makes sense. If I do it in one motion then my part is straight. If I stop and start it wont work out.


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2012)

Just purchased some spin pins and I'm excited about using them!


----------



## youwillrise (May 11, 2012)

Put new twists in my hair last night.  I like the look of these...the detangling helped neatness haha.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 11, 2012)

hey ladies....just showing some pics of two twisted styles I did on the last month.























The twistout...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Style#2















The twistout.....





Headed to church so I threw in an accessory


----------



## destine2grow (May 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 I love both styles. I want to try both of them but my hair needs to get a little bit longer.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 12, 2012)

Hey ladies! I went away on 'staycation' for a few days with my SO, but I am back now.  He surprised me with an overhead/salon dryer... so now I have no excuses for not installing twists within the challenge time frames.  I should be washing and deep conditioning more often now that I won't have to wait soooo long for my hair to dry. Yay!


----------



## longinghair (May 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome longinghair. I had thought about getting cornrows every two weeks. Um, but I keep procrastinating on making my appointment


Thank you. It's worth it in my opinion. As long as the stylist knows how to do them 'healthily'. LOL!


----------



## longinghair (May 13, 2012)

NappyNelle I use shea, coconut oil, hemp seed oil, EVOO, blackseed oil, sunflower oil, palm kernel oil, neem oil, sometimes ghee(stinks) and honey. But the first 3 are the best for me.


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 13, 2012)

Hello ladies! Long time no check in for me. I've been bunning almost daily.  I sleep with it in 2 "pocahontas" braids at night.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 13, 2012)

Checking in!

I'm in the process of twisting my hair (actually stretching it overnight) and will upload progress pics tomorrow evening!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2012)

Today, I used my steamer to apply a rinse to my hair. I am tired of having my random greys age me, so I decided to try something to camouflage them. Aftewards, I steamed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk with extra hemp seed oil. I don't know if I will break in my new dryer tonight, but I'm very excited to do so . 

Actually, I plan on bunning this week, so I should just air dry as usual, but use a heavy cream to moisturize.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 14, 2012)

I saw this meme and thought of us!


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

I am an official, tag along challenger because I have switched over to trying the curly girl method for the next 6 to 8 weeks. But for right now I am still keeping my hair twisted but taking it down more frequently to cowash it. But I want to hang out with you ladies.

Yesterday I wore my hair in two flat twists. I cowashed last night and put my hair up into small twists. Will wear these until the next cowash session.


----------



## -PYT (May 14, 2012)

So I bought some Aphogee two-minute just to try something new and a jazzing rinse. 	I can't wait til my wash day. Gonna put some medium chunky twists


----------



## NappyNelle (May 14, 2012)

Usually, when it's time to bun, I make a low bun to the side. I think I'll try a huge high bun tomorrow like these:



SouthernTease said:


>






Mandy4610 said:


>





MizzBrit said:


>



I guess I have to start off like I'm making a puff, then pin the loose hair around to form a column of some sort.  If it looks terrible, I'll experiment with a banana clip. If _that also_ looks terrible, back to the low bun I'll go.  

Is anyone else making high buns during this challenge? I've been seeing a lot of beautiful low and mid buns so far. :scratchch


----------



## MsDee14 (May 14, 2012)

Can I join? I know I'm SUPER late, so if not, I will unofficially join and cheer y'all on from the sidelines.  

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists for 3 weeks at a time. 
*What is your style maintenance regimen?* Every day and night I mist my twists with my aloe vera mix then I seal with shea-butter or coconut oil. At night, I would spritz my edges with water then slick them down with Aloe Vera gel then tie with a satin scarf. 
*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* transitioning 
*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* I would like to minimize any breakage I could get while transitioning. 
*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days
*Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).* see attached


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Usually, when it's time to bun, I make a low bun to the side. I think I'll try a huge high bun tomorrow like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to see it NappyNelle. One of them may just be like making a ponytail but not pulling the hair all the way threw. I think.


----------



## RegaLady (May 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Hey ladies! I went away on 'staycation' for a few days with my SO, but I am back now.  He surprised me with an overhead/salon dryer... so now I have no excuses for not installing twists within the challenge time frames.  I should be washing and deep conditioning more often now that I won't have to wait soooo long for my hair to dry. Yay!


 

NappyNelle Ooo what kind of salon dryer did you get? I just bought mines and it should be arriving soon. I had to look high and low to find one that was affordable and would do the trick.


NappyNelle said:


> Usually, when it's time to bun, I make a low bun to the side. I think I'll try a huge high bun tomorrow like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I LOOOOOVEEE high buns!!! I am in braids now, but if I could wear them as my PS everyday I would. They flatter my face so well.  RIght now I have box braids into a low bun. I baggy my bun and cover the bun with a scarf and wear it all day. Its a cute look for summer


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

Yay another high bun fan RegaLady! I think the high bun style flatters my face, too. My SO purchased a RED by Kiss Tourmaline 1875 Watt Turbo Salon Hair Dryer.






Product Description:

1875 watt turbo salon bonnet dryer
Long lasting dual motors for faster drying
Tourmaline technology for smoother and healthy hair
Convinient 60 minute timer
4 heat settings
126 air vents for evenly distributed flow
Roomy hood size
Adjustable height
Built in storage for power cord and hair tools
Easy fold-up for compact storage
2 year manufacturer warranty

I was very surprised and blessed by this gift. I can't wait to 'play' with it.  Which model did you finally decide on?

Welcome to the challenge MsDee14! It's definitely not too late. You have lovely starting photos as well.


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2012)

Spin pin fun ...me trying out the spin pin over the weekend...


----------



## MsDee14 (May 15, 2012)

I had these twists in for a little over 2 weeks now. I thought keeping them in for over 2 weeks would be a challenge, but it isn't. 
A little water, shea-butter and a satin scarf keeps the frizz at bay and adding curls makes it look like a whole new style.


----------



## TopShelf (May 15, 2012)

This challenge has made me lazy. I rarely comb my hair during the week. I just use some water and brush the sides  and tie. I re twist the front and add some leave in and castor oil on the ends, then braid it up.


I love it


----------



## RegaLady (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Yay another high bun fan @RegaLady! I think the high bun style flatters my face, too. My SO purchased a RED by Kiss Tourmaline 1875 Watt Turbo Salon Hair Dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh wow! I wanted this one too! I heard good reviews about it, but I wanted to leave the table top dryer even though my last one was very good to me. I wanted a roll around one and I settled for the LCL Pro 1028.  I really wanted the PIbbs but I gotta save for that one.  

SO was very good to you


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

RegaLady I was eyeing the LCL Pro since I love my steamer so much. I hope it works well for you. I never considered the Pibbs because I knew the price tag would make me gasp.  I love my hair, but that is like, 3 years worth of my natural hair products!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to keep spamming the thread with my updates, but I got the high bun I was looking for:











(Sorry if I offend with my makeup-free face.)

I used Hairitage Hydration's Avocado Cloud and Peach Aloe Pomade on air dried hair. I didn't use any gel, and smoothed with my hands.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Sorry to keep spamming the thread with my updates, but I got the high bun I was looking for:
> 
> (Sorry if I offend with my makeup-free face.)
> 
> I used Hairitage Hydration's Avocado Cloud and Peach Aloe Pomade on air dried hair. I didn't use any gel, and smoothed with my hands.



NappyNelle how did you airdry? In braids? Twists? Where can one purchase this pomade? Your hair is blinging!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Sorry to keep spamming the thread with my updates, but I got the high bun I was looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So fierce!!!! Love love love it!!.... 

Right now... I hate my hair.... everything about it.. in every state... Maybe it's the hormones.. lol... I just want to be BALD already....


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> NappyNelle how did you airdry? In braids? Twists? Where can one purchase this pomade? Your hair is blinging!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



pookaloo83 After deep conditioning, on damp hair, I made eight braids with the Avocado Cloud. My hair was very soft and smelled great, but was a wee bit greasy; I'm sure it's because I'm heavy handed. The bling is definitely from the Cloud. Hairitage Hydrations is on Etsy. I really like everything I've tried from them, and the products are cheaper than the products I usually order. 



judy4all said:


> So fierce!!!! Love love love it!!....
> 
> Right now... I hate my hair.... everything about it.. in every state... Maybe it's the hormones.. lol... I just want to be BALD already....



judy4all Thank you. I think it's the hormones because your hair is lovely girl!


----------



## MsDee14 (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle I'm in love with that bun! You are also very beautiful!


----------



## TopShelf (May 15, 2012)

dayum NappyNelle......look at that BUN!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Spin pin fun ...me trying out the spin pin over the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 149809
> View attachment 149835
> View attachment 149837



i love the spin pins!  nice pics too!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> NappyNelle I'm in love with that bun! You are also very beautiful!



 Thank you!


----------



## RegaLady (May 15, 2012)

@NappyNelle, lovely bun !! I LOVE it! I cannot wait until mines gets that big. You don't rock yours with some big earrings? LOL. Fierce!

ETA: One thing I LOVE about high buns is that they sit on my head like a crown. I feel so regal in them


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

RegaLady Thanks! And yes, I agreeeeeee! I feel like a Queen wearing a crown with a high bun. You can see my whole face, so sometimes I get anxious and wear small studs so as not to bring more attention to myself.  I'm weird. I used to love huge earrings with a huge puff; but since I graduated from college, I haven't worn my big earrings as much.


----------



## -PYT (May 16, 2012)

NappyNelle Love your bun! How did you make it? Like pulled it into a puff then pinned the ends around? I looked up HH but she's on hiatus  oh and I'm the exact same way with earrings! I'm a daily stud girl now. 

Meanwhile...sigh...I have the patience of Job detangling these mini twists out.


----------



## TruMe (May 16, 2012)

jprayze - Oh yeah...I forgot about the spin pins.  I need to go and get me some tonight!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2012)

-PYT said:


> NappyNelle Love your bun! How did you make it? Like pulled it into a puff then pinned the ends around? I looked up HH but she's on hiatus  oh and I'm the exact same way with earrings! I'm a daily stud girl now.
> 
> Meanwhile...sigh...I have the patience of Job detangling these mini twists out.



-PYT



NappyNelle said:


> Thank you! I used a stocking to form a partial puff, then pinned the ends under. That way, there is much less tension, and a bigger bun! I wanted to avoid gel, so afterwards I used another stocking as a headband to smooth the flyway bits. From the back, it looks like a thick fan and a headband.



SO while the style had little tension, I still got a headache. I blame it on being sick anyway. I'm very prone to headaches and migraines, so I took my bun down in the middle of my date. Good thing, SO loves the loose hair and gave me a scalp massage on the train.


----------



## destine2grow (May 16, 2012)

Checking in: I took my twists down. I was going to pre poo overnight but decided to just do big twists. 

I am going to wear a twist out for a couple of days and then wash & dc.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 16, 2012)

Checking in: my twists have been in for 2.5 weeks.  I am SO itching to take them out.  I'll wear a twist-out on Friday (and maybe tomorrow as well ), then wash, DC and wear a braid out for a party on Saturday.  I'll retwist for my next 3-week session on Saturday night or, more likely, Sunday.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 16, 2012)

Twisting hair during finals week is just a  so my hair has been in french braids! XD Will update when that changes!


----------



## gvin89 (May 16, 2012)

Missed y'all while I was in braids....back in twists now. Will be cheering you guys own for the remainder of this session and looking forward to the next. Happy retaining!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 16, 2012)

Just got back from my Alaskan Cruise. I wanted to share some of the styles I used to keep up with my twist, braid, bun routine.









I especially liked the braids because they fit nicely under my hat and still looked good when I removed the hat. It was cold and rainy with lots of temperature variations depending on where exactly I was. So I was constantly putting on and taking off layers, especially my hat and hood.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl I love the styles. I hope you enjoyed your time in and around Alaska!! 

Today, I wore a plain banana clip tuck bun. It was my first time successfully using a banana clip, and it looked passable for a day inside and around my neighborhood. I didn't use a brush; I just smoothed with my hands and left the fly-away bits alone.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 16, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Sorry to keep spamming the thread with my updates, but I got the high bun I was looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @KinkyCurlygirl I love the styles. I hope you enjoyed your time in and around Alaska!!
> 
> Today, I wore a plain banana clip tuck bun. It was my first time successfully using a banana clip, and it looked passable for a day inside and around my neighborhood. I didn't use a brush; I just smoothed with my hands and left the fly-away bits alone.




Thanks, Alaska was wonderful! I'm definitely going back.


----------



## TruMe (May 17, 2012)

Southern Tease Bun for me today.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

We are a bit past the midpoint of our twist, braid and bun challenge! It's been a little while since we've heard from you, so how are you all ladies doing?


discodumpling
cch24
Tibbar
Nubenap22
menina
BERlin
lovely_locks
EasypeaZee
futurelonglocks
MeowMix
NaturallyTori
thaidreams
silentdove13
babylone09
Diva_Esq
MissAlinaRose
Successfulmiss
Asha97
curlycrocheter
ImFree27
JustGROWwithIt
jenaccess
itsjusthair88
Imani
Chameleonchick
youwillrise
AnjelLuvsUBabe
Ronnieaj
@[email protected]
An_gell
GaiasDaughter24 
LeighasMommy11 
ladykpnyc
lovely_locks 
naturalpride 
Serenity_Peace 
tatiana
Victoria44 
iri9109
ogmistress
sipp100
tapioca_pudding
lomaxee
babylone09
LoveTheSkinImIn
Poohbear
longinghair


----------



## MissAlinaRose (May 17, 2012)

I'm itching right about now lol...it's time for these bad boys to come out. I think it's been 6 weeks since I've had in my twists. I've redone the edges a couple of times but I am ready to do a full wash and detangle. I'll be back with updates!

*I think I'll be doing small braids next*


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 17, 2012)

I actually just straightened last week...



_Would you like pics_? I dont want to discourage anyone but I* RARELY *use heat. I only use it when I feel my hair is tangling after using twist and braids longer then 3 months.


----------



## ogmistress (May 17, 2012)

My hair were in twist for 2 weeks and last weekend i re-twisted it. But I didn't wash it. I'm debating to wash it this weekend, but then I would want to do something new. Plus I am not sure if i have time. i haven't cheated or anything, just a silent challenger. lol


----------



## Melaninme (May 17, 2012)

Currenly in fat twists now and recently did a trim.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> I actually just straightened last week...
> 
> 
> 
> *Would you like pics?* I dont want to discourage anyone but I* RARELY *use heat. I only use it when I feel my hair is tangling after using twist and braids longer then 3 months.



Successfulmiss Absolutely!  Did your hair start to tangle at the roots, mid-shaft, or the ends? Any insight as to why that may be for our other participants that may be dealing with the same issue?



ogmistress said:


> My hair were in twist for 2 weeks and last weekend i re-twisted it. But I didn't wash it. I'm debating to wash it this weekend, but then I would want to do something new. Plus I am not sure if i have time. *i haven't cheated or anything, just a silent challenger.* lol



ogmistress Even if you had cheated, we would welcome you back with open arms. I don't mind a silent challenger. Thanks for the update.



MissAlinaRose said:


> I'm itching right about now lol...it's time for these bad boys to come out. I* think it's been 6 weeks since I've had in my twists.* I've redone the edges a couple of times but I am ready to do a full wash and detangle. I'll be back with updates!
> 
> *I think I'll be doing small braids next*



MissAlinaRose O wow! That is much longer than I could go. Your hair is amazing.



Asha97 said:


> Currenly in fat twists now and recently did a trim.



Asha97 Oooh... You've inspired me to make chunky twists this-go-round. I should deep condition and steam today so I can twist my hair up tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (May 17, 2012)

Just checking in...4th day in row using spin pins!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (May 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @MissAlinaRose O wow! That is much longer than I could go. Your hair is amazing.


 
Well, I forced them to stay in a long time. However, I miss washing my hair frequently. So, off to braids I go!


----------



## jenaccess (May 17, 2012)

I am so sorry it took so long to check in. I am retaining alot of growth by keeping my hair moisturized and bunning. I will post a picture on June 1st because I have decided to weave my hair up for 6 months.


----------



## TruMe (May 17, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> _Would you like pics_?



Uhhhh...YES!


----------



## youwillrise (May 17, 2012)

took my week old twists out.

will wear my hair out to work tomorrow (well, out of twists, but pinned up)

and gonna shampoo bar and get my overnight dc on tomorrow afternoon/evening.

new twists will be in sometime saturday.


----------



## TopShelf (May 17, 2012)

okay gals.......It's time for me to say thanks a bunch and goodbye. As of Saturday I'll be kinky weaved up hopefully for the summer. I had a great time and I'll be back once I take my weave out.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## -PYT (May 17, 2012)

NappyNelle I thought I officially joined...I wasn't in the list up there   I got my mini twists out pretty efficiently with conditioner+coconut oil and my modified denman.  Shampooed with castile/water and used Aphogee 2-minute.  That stuff is like a creamy hair lotion!  Made my hair feel great upon rinsing out.  Twisted with castor oil and got em pinned up somehow lol


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

-PYT You are a frequent poster, so I didn't have to 'summon' you for an update!  The list in that post were for ladies I hadn't heard from in a while. 

I like your pinned twists. I'm still being lazy, and sitting with conditioner on my hair under a hat. *sigh* At least it's protected, right?


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> okay gals.......It's time for me to say thanks a bunch and goodbye. As of Saturday I'll be kinky weaved up hopefully for the summer. I had a great time and I'll be back once I take my weave out.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


 

Awww TopShelf  We will miss you. Enjoy your weave and take care of the hair underneath for us!


----------



## -PYT (May 17, 2012)

Oh okay, cool, you right lol I try to read through here at least once a day  and yeah, that's a worthy PS   plus moisture!


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 17, 2012)

Absolutely!  Did your hair start to tangle at the roots, mid-shaft, or the ends? Any insight as to why that may be for our other participants that may be dealing with the same issue?

NappyNelle, Thank you for being so diligent in this challange and keeping us accountable. You are a GREAT leader

My ends tend to knots when I wear braids or twists too long because I have to braid the ends to keep them in and then I trim whenever I do get the chance to straighten. Here are pics, please be gentle:

*My braids:*





*My Straight hair:*


----------



## -PYT (May 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh! NappyNelle just checked Devon's etsy page on a whim and she had 1 Mango tango cloud left!  Snatched that up.  How do you use yours


----------



## MeowMix (May 17, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Hey, I'm currently sitting here is some real busted up cornrows 

I'm going to put this out there.  I will be taking pictures next week.  I said  it so now I've got to do it.  Thanks so much for following up and....HHJ


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> NappyNelle, Thank you for being so diligent in this challange and keeping us accountable. You are a GREAT leader
> 
> My ends tend to knots when I wear braids or twists too long because I have to braid the ends to keep them in and then I trim whenever I do get the chance to straighten.



Successfulmiss Your hair looks great! Why would we be 'rough' in our comments?  It's so thick and your ends look really blunt/even to me. That is definitely something I am working on.

Thank you for the compliment. Hosting this challenge is so much fun! Thanks faithVA for allowing me to do so! 

-PYT Yummy! Mango Tango Cloud is awesome on my hair! So far, I've  used it to revive the sheen on my twists, take down my twists, to set and seal braid, and bantu knot outs, to massage my scalp, to smooth my loose hair back into a banana clip, to smooth my edges before gel, as a body oil  , in my SO's beard ... it's a great multi use product for me that smells delightful. My hair really likes coconut oil, so I've been heavy with my usage of MTC.


----------



## -PYT (May 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot.  Yeah I see that it can be used on skin too...i like that.  All of her products look edible!


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 17, 2012)

NappyNelle, your welcome sweetie  God bless you!


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];15962113]@Successfulmiss Your hair looks great! Why would we be 'rough' in our comments?  It's so thick and your ends look really blunt/even to me. That is definitely something I am working on.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. Hosting this challenge is so much fun! Thanks @faithVA for allowing me to do so!
> 
> @-PYT Yummy! Mango Tango Cloud is awesome on my hair! So far, I've used it to revive the sheen on my twists, take down my twists, to set and seal braid, and bantu knot outs, to massage my scalp, to smooth my loose hair back into a banana clip, to smooth my edges before gel, as a body oil  , in my SO's beard ... it's a great multi use product for me that smells delightful. My hair really likes coconut oil, so I've been heavy with my usage of MTC.


 
Letting you?  Girl you did me a favor. This quarter I am alllll over the place  There is no way I could have managed this challenge. I am glad you are having fun.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 17, 2012)

I just took my twists out. I just finished washing and deep conditioning my hair, and I'll be wearing it out tomorrow and in a braid out on Saturday. I'll twist it up for another three week session on Sunday.


----------



## menina (May 17, 2012)

chiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllee i'm clarifying my hair tomorrow, but i've actually been consistent with my braids then twists then buns with some puffs. I haven't been taking pics of my hair though, but i'll try to remember tomorrow or earlier in the week.


----------



## destine2grow (May 18, 2012)

Later today I I am going to pre poo with olive oil. Cowash with CJ Daily Fix, do a protein treatment. Followed by a moisture DC. I will be going back in twists for at least 2 Weeks.


----------



## MsDee14 (May 18, 2012)

Taking my twists out tomorrow after having them in for 3 weeks. I'll be rocking a braid-out tomorrow and Sunday, then I will wear two flat twists all week. Will re-twist my hair next Friday.


----------



## iri9109 (May 18, 2012)

i have a new regi lol...i havent done any more twists, but i wear my hair in a bun EVERYDAY except for sunday. I wash my hair on saturday night and stretch it on flexirods and then wear it out on sunday and then bun it up for the rest of the week...i havent officially measured my hair but i definitely feel im retaining length!


----------



## lomaxee (May 18, 2012)

Still in my cornrows bun. I haven't had cornrows since college, but I KNOW this one braid is too tight in the back of my head. Please someone - how can I loosen it up? 

This is why I stopped braids :arg: I am getting braids one more time in a few weeks for my trip to Cancun. Last time ever!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> Still in my cornrows bun. I haven't had cornrows since college, but I KNOW this one braid is too tight in the back of my head. *Please someone - how can I loosen it up? *
> 
> This is why I stopped braids :arg: I am getting braids one more time in a few weeks for my trip to Cancun. Last time ever!



lomaxee Lightly spray it with a water-based moisturizer. Then stick a hair pin underneath the braid, close to the scalp, and gently lift the braid up. Do this along the base of the braid. I hope this helps to loosen it a bit without disturbing the pattern or style.

I'm trying to do the "loose twist" style variation on my hair. I hope it looks good and lasts at least a week. It's definitely a different look than my normal twists.


----------



## Tibbar (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle, sorry for being AWOL from posting... I've been lurking the thread and I've been hanging in there faithfully with my twists for about nine months now, I just have not been updating often.  I've only worn buns a few times in that time span.

Really all I'm doing is washing my hair, deep conditioning and then re-twisting my hair either weekly or biweekly...  

I will say I have been experimenting with a few different products and I try to curl or pin my twists in different ways and using a few hair toys -- but I have not been taking too many photos.  

Here is my hair from one day this week.  I'm experimenting with perm rods to curl (I usually use flexirods) and I this week I used all Oyin handmade products (Grand poo bar, honey hemp conditioner, hair dew, Greg juice, shine & define, whipped pudding, burnt sugar pomade)  I like their products -- have not picked my staples yet, I am still evaluating -- I like Bee Mine and a bunch of other stuff too.   

Bet you're sorry you asked me to update!!    Once I get started I don't stop!!  Thanks again for keeping this challenge going.  It's the only one I've kept up with.  I kind of faded away from the castor oil challenge and the sulfur challenge - just sporadically using those products, not 3 - 4 times a week like I said I would.  oh well... my hair's still doing ok....


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (May 18, 2012)

Hey! Sorry I've been MIA....I hate making posts or updates about my hair without pictures so I've just been lurking like a creeper lol. I just snapped a few pix of my hair right now...it's in semi-mini twists. (they really are mini but I'm only calling them semi mini because I've done them smaller before.) I think I've had this set in for maybe 3 weeks? I've lost track of time...but my hair's been doing really well. I'm happy


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

I'm working on big loose twists for the first time. I'm not so sure if I like them. erplexed


----------



## Tibbar (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm working on big loose twists for the first time. I'm not so sure if I like them. erplexed



I think they look really good on you!  What don't you like about them?


----------



## RegaLady (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm working on big loose twists for the first time. I'm not so sure if I like them. erplexed


 
Very nice twists! I am going to install in with extensions (marley hair) when I am done with these braids. And I want them to look like this.


----------



## RegaLady (May 18, 2012)

So I got my LCL Beauty hairdrier and I am in LOOOVEEE!  So far so good. I can't wait to get out of these braids so that I can DC.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

^^Yay! You're going to have fun with it. (Only hair people get legitimately excited about new hair appliances and products. ) 



Tibbar said:


> I think they look really good on you!  What don't you like about them?



Tibbar I think I was concerned about the volume at my crown and how thin the ends look in comparison; I set the sections in two-strand bantu knots, so that should help them fall in a way I like. If not, I'll still wear buns and updos like I'm supposed to.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Angela4769 (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm working on big loose twists for the first time. I'm not so sure if I like them. erplexed


 
*Girl! Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!*


----------



## -PYT (May 18, 2012)

NappyNelle Love Love Love the loose twist look on you!


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm working on big loose twists for the first time. I'm not so sure if I like them. erplexed



Girllll (sorry had to say that for effect) you look darn good in any kind of twists as far as my eyes can see!


----------



## winona (May 19, 2012)

Please someone do this style so I can ogle your hair 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs8zCQ4EQNo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jprayze (May 19, 2012)

Wet set my hair last nite and this is my banana clip bun!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2012)

roller set my hair last night. i decided to put it up for today in my little bun.  it is hot outside.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2012)

You ladies are so sweet! I finally finished the loose twists, and I like them for updos.

This is how I wore them today:


















This WM tried to put his hand in my hair, but I ducked and swerved out of his way. I said, "That's not nice," and shook my finger at him like a child.  He kept following me after that.


----------



## ogmistress (May 19, 2012)

I'm planning on straightening my hair tomorrow. Today I washed it and braided it so it can dry. But I am pretty sure that it was dry before i finished. (I'm talking about the roots and no the ends)


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 20, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> You ladies are so sweet! I finally finished the loose twists, and I like them for updos.
> 
> This is how I wore them today:
> 
> ...



NappyNelle You and foxglove make me want to try this with my hair. That updo looks beautiful with the loose twists.


----------



## An_gell (May 20, 2012)

Hey ladies still bunnin and practicin low manipulation.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 20, 2012)

I have a hard time finding a protective style that works for my hair. My hair doesn't stay braided or twisted well because it's so soft and it's curly it doesn't have a whole lot of kinky texture. Idk how to wear it and it's short so I get bored. I can't seem to make it grow.


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> I have a hard time finding a protective style that works for my hair. My hair doesn't stay braided or twisted well because it's so soft and it's curly it doesn't have a whole lot of kinky texture. Idk how to wear it and it's short so I get bored. I can't seem to make it grow.



BBritdenise it looks like u could be my hair twin...my hair is about the same texture.  That's why I never even tried twists.  I do a lot of buns...looks like u could do a donut bun or banana clip bun.  And twistouts seem to make my hair fuller so I can do twistout buns


----------



## jprayze (May 20, 2012)

Bun for church today...


----------



## NappyNelle (May 20, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> I have a hard time finding a protective style that works for my hair. My hair doesn't stay braided or twisted well because it's so soft and it's curly it doesn't have a whole lot of kinky texture. Idk how to wear it and it's short so I get bored. I can't seem to make it grow.



BBritdenise Pretty hair! As jprayze said, it looks like your hair is long enough for updos with banana clips or french combs. Have you tried a french roll in the back, and your bang out? Jprayze has this style in her post with beautiful flower pins in the 'crease'.

French Roll:





French Twist:





You can also try to two french braids and pinning them under so your hair will stay. 



Chameleonchick said:


> NappyNelle You and foxglove make me want to try this with my hair. That updo looks beautiful with the loose twists.



Chameleonchick Thank you!


----------



## youwillrise (May 20, 2012)

finished putting new twists in my hair a little bit earlier today.  pulled em back & pinned em to keep em stretched.  have a baggy on now.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> BBritdenise it looks like u could be my hair twin...my hair is about the same texture.  That's why I never even tried twists.  I do a lot of buns...looks like u could do a donut bun or banana clip bun.  And twistouts seem to make my hair fuller so I can do twistout buns



Thanks... I'll try some new styles with my banana clip


----------



## BBritdenise (May 20, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> BBritdenise Pretty hair! As jprayze said, it looks like your hair is long enough for updos with banana clips or french combs. Have you tried a french roll in the back, and your bang out? Jprayze has this style in her post with beautiful flower pins in the 'crease'.
> 
> French Roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 20, 2012)

hey ladies. Just showing my flat twist style this week.
















I realised today that my twists at the nape rub on my neck/shoulders. I never noticed before. I think this may be the reason why my retention in that area is not so hot. So that's why I decided to go with an updo.


----------



## ogmistress (May 20, 2012)

I straightened my hair today. looked like i blew dry it and not flat iron, but that's ok. Now it's in pin curls.


----------



## destine2grow (May 21, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> hey ladies. Just showing my flat twist style this week.
> 
> I realised today that my twists at the nape rub on my neck/shoulders. I never noticed before. I think this may be the reason why my retention in that area is not so hot. So that's why I decided to go with an updo.



Your hair is gorgeous!!! I can't wait til I get to your length. I would love to try a few of your hairstyles.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 21, 2012)

bajandoc86 Love it! I wish I had your twisting skills.

ogmistress You are better at straightening your hair than I sure am.  Mine also looks like I blow dried it, but I do appreciate the fullness; I don't understand how posters get those silky straight results. Are you going to maintain by pin curling, or will you also wrap your hair?


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 21, 2012)

@destine2grow. Thank you!!

NappyNelle  It took me only 4 hours. Majority of that time was spent trying to get them parts right.


----------



## -PYT (May 21, 2012)

bajandoc86 your hair is the bomb!!! I have yet to try a style like this...


----------



## discodumpling (May 21, 2012)

Quick check in: I've been bunning 99.9% of the time since January. Occasionally ill want to wear it out in a bantu fro.

I've been blowdrying 1to 2 x per month and recently rocked a frizzy flat iron job for almost a whole week.
I last dusted on apr.9th and in this moment my ends are doing great!
There will be no length check untill the end of the year. My hair is nappy extreme so length is not only a precious commodity but a great accomplishment when I'm able to retain it.


----------



## MsDee14 (May 21, 2012)

bajandoc86 Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## MsDee14 (May 21, 2012)

So..I took my twists out on Friday and rocked a braid-out Saturday and Sunday. 
I am going to bun for the week and re-twist on Saturday after doing my normal wash & dc routine. I really need to wash my hair!!


----------



## jprayze (May 21, 2012)

first time for everything...I actually bunned straight through the wknd!

MsDee14 your braidout is CUTE!


----------



## ogmistress (May 21, 2012)

@NappyNelle I'm not really sure how i am going to maintain it. It raining today so i ended up putting my hair in a low bun, putting a scarf on and then putting one of those crochet hats on. I'm not taking the chance of my hair reverting too much after it took me hours to straighten it. I most likely will be pin curling my hair every time I straighten it cause I can't wrap my hair. I'm thinking the next time i flat iron I will blow dry first and see how that turns out. 

Below is the end result of the pin curls. i had raked my hand through it a couple of time. not a good picture..........


----------



## -PYT (May 21, 2012)

So I just put in some more twists...meant to do smaller than chunky but these are damn near mini twists again so my hands must be used to smaller twists. Ugh, I'll strive for two weeks with these.


----------



## -PYT (May 21, 2012)

Here's a pic


----------



## destine2grow (May 21, 2012)

I still haven't gotten around to doing my hair. It is itching so bad. I am going to try to make it a point to do my hait tonight. I am only going to dc for 10 min. I will try to twist my hait up to night but I know I won't finish it.


----------



## ogmistress (May 21, 2012)

Hey i need help. so i said before i straightened my hair. but my ends don't feel good. so i'm thinking about putting conditioner in my hair tomorrow and seeing how it goes. and then blow drying that's all. or just leave it until i wash it again. 

I know blow drying would be....THAT'S TOO MUCH HEAT. BUT SINGLE STRAND KNOTS ARE ANNOYING. sorry i forgot i had caps


----------



## BBritdenise (May 21, 2012)

My attempt at twists... Totally unsuccessful


----------



## destine2grow (May 22, 2012)

I am entirely to tired to finish twisting my hair tonight.I will finiah twisting my hair tomorrow.

I shampooed, protein treatment, dc and m&s. My hair and scalp is truly thanking me.


----------



## destine2grow (May 22, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> My attempt at twists... Totally unsuccessful



They are not bad. Your hair is fine. You might want to try twisting them a little smaller. 

If you twisted on wet hair, try twisting on dry hair and see if you like that better.


----------



## BBritdenise (May 22, 2012)

destine2grow said:
			
		

> They are not bad. Your hair is fine. You might want to try twisting them a little smaller.
> 
> If you twisted on wet hair, try twisting on dry hair and see if you like that better.



I might try that next. The only thing with that is I don't really go a day without water touching my hair. But maybe tonight I'll comb it out and twist it. I'll post pics tonight or tm


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 22, 2012)

-PYT  Those twists look lovely!

Pretty bun MsDee14.


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 22, 2012)

Still bunning away!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2012)

BUMPbumpBUMP

BBritdenise Your hair is so cute! Another method us fine haired ladies use is to 'grab&go'. Instead of making parts, we grab sections of hair and twist away. It helps to make your hair look thicker. I only part a certain section in the front. HTH


----------



## lomaxee (May 24, 2012)

Hey all - checking in. Still in my cornrow bun. I'm not taking it down until next Thursday. Everyone looks great!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 24, 2012)

I did a side braid with feather extensions today.


----------



## jprayze (May 25, 2012)

Restyle starts today...hair currently in large rollers . Plan to be 'out' all weekend and bunning starting on Tuesday. *subject to change*


----------



## youwillrise (May 25, 2012)

getting my dc on right now...gonna put new twists in before the weekend is over.


----------



## -PYT (May 26, 2012)

So tempted to take these twists down for a twistout to stunt on the holiday around family   They took wayyyy too long to do though and i'm loving their convenience   guess my decision is made for me. one more week though!


----------



## jprayze (May 26, 2012)

So I must be trained. Flat ironed my hair last night and right back in bun today. Trying to decide whether to wear it out tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 26, 2012)

I braided my loose twists, so I'm wearing my own hair braided for the first time ever. I don't know if I can go outside with these. This style really shows how fine my hair is!

Even if I just wear it around the house, at least I can co-wash my hair. This should make a bangin' twistout style, like MissAlinaRose's hair.


----------



## MsDee14 (May 27, 2012)

Hey Ladies! Hope you all are having a great weekend 

I DC'ed, shampooed and twisted my hair on Saturday morning.  I added some straws to the ends since I'm relaxed/transitioning and HATE how straight/thin my ends look after twisting.

I plan on keeping these in for 3 weeks and washing them in 2 weeks.


----------



## -PYT (May 27, 2012)

I'm taking them down...I saw dandruff  oh well, I meant well lol


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

Go team bun! Lol my pic from a grad party I went to today!  We are in the home stretch ladies, just a little over a month to go


----------



## destine2grow (May 27, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I wanted to take my hair down and wear a twist out, but I just did these twists earlier this week and they took a long time. So no twist out for me.

I am undecided on whether or not I want to keep doinf twists to grow my hair or start wearing weaves. 

I might just keep doing the twists, since I am more comfortable with wearing them. Also it is cheaper and I get to use up and purchase new hair products to try.


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2012)

After I chop my relaxed ends, I want to try twists...but idk whether I have the patience?


----------



## destine2grow (May 27, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> After I chop my relaxed ends, I want to try twists...but idk whether I have the patience?



I use to think the same thing. They do take a while to do, depending on the size. However, I love how easy they are to maintain and that I don't have to figure out how to style my hair everyday. 

Oh another added benefit, is that they are so versatile. So it kinda makes it worth it... Lol


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

Question for twist wearers, have you ever got your twists done at a salon?  How was the experience?  I was thinking I wanted to get them done at a salon, so I can see how they are supposed to look.  I dont want to do a bad job and get turned off on twists all together


----------



## MsDee14 (May 28, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Question for twist wearers, have you ever got your twists done at a salon? How was the experience? I was thinking I wanted to get them done at a salon, so I can see how they are supposed to look. I dont want to do a bad job and get turned off on twists all together


 
I have never gotten them done at a salon only because I'm a complete DIYer. 
I'm pretty sure you can do them yourself and they will come out great. They're fairly simple to do.  Start off doing medium/large twists..so if they don't come out how you would like..you could rock a twist out.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 28, 2012)

jprayze I'm with MsDee14. I've never gotten my twists done professionally, but I was broke and in college after my transition.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];16039169]Question for twist wearers, have you ever got your twists done at a salon? How was the experience? I was thinking I wanted to get them done at a salon, so I can see how they are supposed to look. I dont want to do a bad job and get turned off on twists all together


 
I never have but I want to. When I have seen twists done at a salon they have looked fabulous. I think you should do sets yourself in the begining at get used to it and build up your skill. I think it may be more likely that if you go to a salon first and get them done you will be turned off when you start doing your own because you may not be able to get them to look as good as the salons on your initial attempts.

Learning to do twists and style your hair takes practice just like anything else. Just practice and have a back up style if they don't come out the way you want.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

destine2grow said:


> They are not bad. Your hair is fine. You might want to try twisting them a little smaller.
> 
> If you twisted on wet hair, try twisting on dry hair and see if you like that better.


 
Exactly. Your hair is fine and looks very soft. Pretty! Smaller twists may help. You may actually be able to do a single strand twists, or rope twists to get some fullness.


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies!  You have me all excited now to try it!  And you're right...I can always do a twistout if I'm not happy with it.  I might even try before my relaxed ends are gone


----------



## MeowMix (May 28, 2012)

Hey everybody, checking in.  I've included pictures of my 'Rileys'.  A couple of things, I'm kind of lazy and not photogenic, so I only included the back and the side with better parts.  And I'll say it. It is NOT the cutest style...but its quick, easy and keeps my hands out of my hair.  HHJ y'all


----------



## jprayze (May 29, 2012)

Banana clip buns this wk.  I'll try to get a pic in one day.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 29, 2012)

MeowMix Thanks for sharing! I can't cornrow to save my life, so your parts look 100x better than anything I would have been able to post. 

I should have taken a picture of my twisted braids to show how thin my hair is in real life. Oh well. After I wash out this conditioner, I'll take out my hair and bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## RegaLady (May 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I never have but I want to. When I have seen twists done at a salon they have looked fabulous. I think you should do sets yourself in the begining at get used to it and build up your skill. I think it may be more likely that if you go to a salon first and get them done you will be turned off when you start doing your own because you may not be able to get them to look as good as the salons on your initial attempts.
> 
> *Learning to do twists and style your hair takes practice just like anything else. Just practice and have a back up style if they don't come out the way you want*.


 



jprayze said:


> Question for twist wearers, have you ever got your twists done at a salon? How was the experience? I was thinking I wanted to get them done at a salon, so I can see how they are supposed to look. I dont want to do a bad job and get turned off on twists all together


 
I have gotten by hair done in twists at a salon a while ago. I think it was neat and cute but I ripped my hair to take it out. I don't "know" my hair hair when someone else does it (ie, how to take it out, how it was braided in, etc) Not to mention I am too flacky for salons because after two weeks I am ready to take out the hair I spent $150-$200 dollars on. As unprofessional as my twists can look, I MUCH rather save the money and do the twists myself than to spend hundreds of dollars on a style I may not leave in for a while.


----------



## MeowMix (May 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> MeowMix Thanks for sharing! I can't cornrow to save my life, so your parts look 100x better than anything I would have been able to post.
> 
> I should have taken a picture of my twisted braids to show how thin my hair is in real life. Oh well. After I wash out this conditioner, I'll take out my hair and bun for the rest of the week.



NappyNelle.  Thank you.  Your hair looks* thick *to me  There's nothing like cornrows to show the fine strands off.   BTW, love your signature, Bey's still killin' it!


----------



## -PYT (May 29, 2012)

I was serving the world with my twist out yesterday! Got so many compliments.  No pics, sorry...just imagine a mini-twist/out lol.  it will be a job detangling sigh. I want to braid it or something...idk.  i kinda wanna cut it off too lol. I'll behave.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 29, 2012)

I took out my braided twists today. My hair is very soft and coconut oil-y.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2012)

jprayze I have never gotten my twists done at a salon. I just battled with them till I got them looking decent.


----------



## Jewell (May 29, 2012)

Bunning for simplicity, a cool style in hot weather, and to retain all the length I gain during these 7 more months until baby comes. 

I think buns and beautiful french twists are my fave updo protective styles. I also love goddess braids, but braiders here charge too much for everything. I miss the down-home braiding in SC where I could get a full head of two-layer cornrows in a style with hair added (and braided to waist length) for $25. 

Women here wanna charge $60 just for plain cornrows straight back (medium-sized), nothing fancy, just to put a wig on top of! Gee whiz


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

Jewell said:


> Bunning for simplicity, a cool style in hot weather, and to retain all the length I gain during these 7 more months until baby comes.
> 
> I think buns and beautiful french twists are my fave updo protective styles. I also love goddess braids, but braiders here charge too much for everything. I miss the down-home braiding in SC where I could get a full head of two-layer cornrows in a style with hair added (and braided to waist length) for $25.
> 
> *Women here wanna charge $60 just for plain cornrows straight back (medium-sized), nothing fancy, just to put a wig on top of*! Gee whiz


 
Yep, that's how much we pay up here. You can probably find $25 but you have to hunt around for it. Would love to find it for $25. I would get it done every 2 weeks and give myself a break


----------



## NappyNelle (May 30, 2012)

Jewell Congratulations on your pregnancy! Yay!

Re: Braiders, have you surfed through Craigslist for braiders? I know a lot of people in NYC and DC (faithVA, you're not in Southern VA, right?) were able to find 'round-the-way' braiders to cornrow their hair for cheaper than the salons would charge, and many of them made house calls and had websites. Just a thought!


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Jewell Congratulations on your pregnancy! Yay!
> 
> Re: Braiders, have you surfed through Craigslist for braiders? I know a lot of people in NYC and DC (@faithVA, you're not in Southern VA, right?) were able to find 'round-the-way' braiders to cornrow their hair for cheaper than the salons would charge, and many of them made house calls and had websites. Just a thought!


 
I'm scared of craigslist  I would have to have her do my hair outside. Is that wrong?  

I was just looking on there actually. Um, yeah, I'm still scared  Naw, she can't use my bathroom. 

I'm in central VA. I really do need to look into it.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 30, 2012)

faithVA That's not wrong at all! I was going to do it only because I was stuck in the house after being hospitalized. I would've had several men over, _juuust in case_ I needed to beat someone with my cane. Safety is important!


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA That's not wrong at all! I was going to do it only because I was stuck in the house after being hospitalized. I would've had several men over, _juuust in case_ I needed to beat someone with my cane. Safety is important!


 
Cool. Yeah, I'm going to need a referral or something. There is a girl at work that does them. But I wasn't feeling her either. I have too many issues.


----------



## lomaxee (May 30, 2012)

I am so thankful it is almost Thursday so I can take my braids down! I'm not sure what I will do with it for the next 8 days (getting braids again for cancun). I've had braids for close to 3 weeks and I 100% enjoy getting up and going.


----------



## nickmack (May 30, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> hey ladies. Just showing my flat twist style this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bajandoc86 I'm SO sorry to quote but your hair looks AMAZING  . Did you do it yourself?


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 30, 2012)

nickmack Thank you!  Yes I did 'em myself


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 31, 2012)

I started twisting my hair and already hate the way it looks!  Will post pics later.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (May 31, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> I wonder how I can do my hair.  I wish I didn't suuuuck at styling.  Grrr.




Check on youtube, there are hundreds of tutorials for all kinds of styles. I'm sure you'll find a whole bunch that you like.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 31, 2012)

MaraWithLove I'm sorry to hear that. 

Hey ladies, my laptop won't turn on for some reason.  I'm typing from my phone, so I don't know if I can update as often. 

On another note, I wore my first banana clip bun yesterday. It was cute, and not to tight, but I was concerned that my edges looked waaay to thin. *sigh* I'm in Faith's Edge challenge, so ill have to stay positive and consistent with oiling, massaging, and protecting. I have photos that I hope I can post soon.

lomaxee Can I come on vacation with you?! Lol


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 31, 2012)

NappyNelle It's mainly the mix of my textures not cooperating-you can kinda see it in my sig right? Because my hair at the back is a looser texture the twists there hang and don't need to be stretched-makes the rest of my twists look like shrunken, tight little things in comparison. I may just stick to other styles. I'll put a pic up in a bit!


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];16065895]@MaraWithLove I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Hey ladies, my laptop won't turn on for some reason.  I'm typing from my phone, so I don't know if I can update as often.
> 
> ...


 
Your first banana clip bun? really? Your hair is so long I would have thought you would have worn one long ago. Anyway, I saw your edges update pic and I am sure it looked very nice.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully you ladies can see what I mean with these pics.


----------



## destine2grow (May 31, 2012)

Evening ladies! 

I am going to take my twists down and wear a twist out for a couple of days and then shampoo my hair.

My scalp is not liking me right now. So I really need to shampoo ASAP!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 31, 2012)

I am currently researching for a new updo style.....hoping to find something pretty.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 31, 2012)

MaraWithLove, my hair is the exact same way.  The back of my hair is MUCH looser than the rest, and I literally have two twists past my shoulders with the rest sitting on top.  It looks silly as I don't know what.  I twist on dry hair and then wet the two twists in the back to help them shrink up.  That way they end up being roughly the same length as the rest, until the rest catches up .


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 1, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> can post soon.
> 
> @lomaxee Can I come on vacation with you?! Lol



OMG I don' t want to go if I can't find something to do with my hair. I almost turned on my computer at 1:00 am in desperation.

I feel like we had this discussion in this thread (but I can't find it). So,  last night I took my hair down from the braids and just finger detangled to wear in a bun today - didn't loose much hair yet. But my edges -  - look like I've had braids for 5 years lol. I know she braided them too tight and you all provided suggestions on how to ease the pressure (which worked) but now I don't know what to do for vacation! I had planned on getting long cornrows but nope I don't want the pain of the braids and loss of edges. With that being said what can I do? I don't want to have to carry excess conditioner and other products for twist outs and such. I need a hands off do'. I feel like I read that twists are not good in the water. Did I make this up? Suggestions please. What will I do with my do'!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 1, 2012)

Ronnieaj Wow haha, glad you can relate!  I'm going to try that out and see how things go! Thank you much!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2012)

in my bun.  i will wash and roll today or maybe tomorrow.  i will be revealing my results in the beginning of July.  i think overall bunning has helped.  i had a setback, so i had to  trim a lot, but it has helped with retention.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 1, 2012)

lomaxee how about a twist updo or a flat twist updo?


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 1, 2012)

I am not sure if I posted it here or in BSL thread, but I am currently in twist extensions. I plan on keeping them in until the end of June.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 1, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Question for twist wearers, have you ever got your twists done at a salon?  How was the experience?  I was thinking I wanted to get them done at a salon, so I can see how they are supposed to look.  I dont want to do a bad job and get turned off on twists all together



I've gotten them done at a salon and some them myself they did look nicer them they did it but I think that comes with practice


----------



## -PYT (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I need to drop out  I'm on a braidout kick again and my hair feels really good right now so I may stick with this until I move on again to something else. This mango tango cloud is heaven sent! Sorry for the disappointment  I'm still lurking and cheering you ladies on!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 3, 2012)

Just checking in...This is my 2nd day wearing the braidout but my buns will be back soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone is researching braids without extensions, @manter26 has beautiful photos and a new blog dedicated to the use of minibraids for retaining hair growth. Here is Manter's latest thread about The Mini Braid Method, including a link to her blog, progress pics, and information on her upcoming ebook.



lomaxee said:


> OMG I don' t want to go if I can't find something to do with my hair. I almost turned on my computer at 1:00 am in desperation.
> 
> I feel like we had this discussion in this thread (but I can't find it). So, last night I took my hair down from the braids and just finger detangled to wear in a bun today - didn't loose much hair yet. But my edges -  - look like I've had braids for 5 years lol. I know she braided them too tight and you all provided suggestions on how to ease the pressure (which worked) but now I don't know what to do for vacation! I had planned on getting long cornrows but nope I don't want the pain of the braids and loss of edges. With that being said what can I do? I don't want to have to carry excess conditioner and other products for twist outs and such. I need a hands off do'. I feel like I read that twists are not good in the water. Did I make this up? Suggestions please. What will I do with my do'!


 
@lomaxee Unfortunately, my twists do not like water . Washing and conditioning leads to matting, unraveling, and knotting for me. Other ladies have no problems with wetting their twists. :shrug:

As for styles, have you tried cornrowing your own hair? Suggestions outside of the parameters of this challenge: how about a phony pony, or textured half wig? I know you don't want to fuss with your hair, and those styles will be easy on your edges. If you choose to go this route, we will still support and send you happy hair growth vibes. 



-PYT said:


> I think I need to drop out  I'm on a braidout kick again and my hair feels really good right now so I may stick with this until I move on again to something else. This mango tango cloud is heaven sent! Sorry for the disappointment  I'm still lurking and cheering you ladies on!


 
@-PYT You are just on a challenge hiatus.  But yes, I love braid outs with Mango Tango Cloud! Some days are harder than others for me to pin it up, or snap that banana clip onto the braid out.  Happy hair growing! :creatures



RegaLady said:


> I am not sure if I posted it here or in BSL thread, but I am currently in twist extensions. I plan on keeping them in until the end of June.


 
@RegaLady I remember reading that, but I don't remember the thread.  I hope you are enjoying your extensions. Technically, you are also on hiatus from the challenge  but of course we support you and want you to grow, retain, and grow some more! 



jprayze said:


> Just checking in...This is my 2nd day wearing the braidout but my buns will be back soon.


 
@jprayze Ladies, have you seen JPrayze's signature! Whew, that is some growth and beautiful retention!  Congratulations! I think it's time for me to start lurking the MN threads now. 

I wore my hair out today, but back in an updo it will go. I owe you ladies tons of pics. I hope I can get my  back up and running soon.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## -PYT (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah let's call it a hiatus! I already got some chunky twists in now  I'm ready to be able to bun all week


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Did another updo...very similar to the last one. I only did flat twists at the sides to the front tho. Felt very lazy today 

ETA: sorry for the blurry pic. Imma take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 3, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Did another updo...very similar to the last one. I only did flat twists at the sides to the front tho. Felt very lazy today
> 
> ETA: sorry for the blurry pic. Imma take better ones tomorrow.




bajandoc86 That's an elegant, go-anywhere do. I can see wearing that hair style to work and then taking it straight into an evening out. Nice!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Hopefully you ladies can see what I mean with these pics.



Hi there, MaraWithLove,

You might try doing slightly larger looser twists that might disguise some of your texture differences. Also, try staggering your parts between layers of twists like a brick pattern instead of lining up all the parts. That will cause each layer of twists to over lap and hide the parts in the layer below.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 4, 2012)

Just a lil twist up-do...probably keep it all week then twistout for the weekend, maybe?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @jprayze Ladies, have you seen JPrayze's signature! Whew, that is some growth and beautiful retention!  Congratulations! I think it's time for me to start lurking the MN threads now.
> 
> I wore my hair out today, but back in an updo it will go. I owe you ladies tons of pics. I hope I can get my  back up and running soon.  How is everyone else doing?


 
Thanks NappyNelle!  MN has really accelerated my growth and this challenge has helped me retain it.  I've never retained like this and I have neverPS regularly before...I didn't think I could do it.  This combo is working well for me.


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 4, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @lomaxee Unfortunately, my twists do not like water . Washing and conditioning leads to matting, unraveling, and knotting for me. Other ladies have no problems with wetting their twists. :shrug:
> 
> As for styles, have you tried cornrowing your own hair? Suggestions outside of the parameters of this challenge: how about a phony pony, or textured half wig? I know you don't want to fuss with your hair, and those styles will be easy on your edges. If you choose to go this route, we will still support and send you happy hair growth vibes.



Oh no! The last time I had twists I did not expose them to water so I have no idea how my hair will behaveerplexed. After reading and such over the weekend I might just try them out. This way I can pin up for dinner, wear down during the day and won't have to fuss with it. I will of course report back in panic mode if my hair is a matted mangled mess!

As for this week: Finally washed my hair after 3 weeks of cornrows and these relaxed ends got to go! They were unruly and matted. Today I have a braidout. I will attempt to wear it one more day then I will pin up and/or wear in a bun until washing on Friday for twists on Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

[USER=129559 said:
			
		

> lomaxee[/USER];16096581]Oh no! The last time I had twists I did not expose them to water so I have no idea how my hair will behaveerplexed. After reading and such over the weekend I might just try them out. This way I can pin up for dinner, wear down during the day and won't have to fuss with it. I will of course report back in panic mode if my hair is a matted mangled mess!
> 
> As for this week: Finally washed my hair after 3 weeks of cornrows and these relaxed ends got to go! They were unruly and matted. Today I have a braidout. I will attempt to wear it one more day then I will pin up and/or wear in a bun until washing on Friday for twists on Saturday.


 
Before trying the wash in twists, Try misting your roots in a small section with water for 1 or 2 days. If that matt with that small amount of water, washing is a no go. If it doesn't then you at least stand a chance.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm getting sick of twists, but I'm determined to keep them in for 3 weeks. I have to remember that the amount of styles that can be done to them are endless!


----------



## -PYT (Jun 5, 2012)

I am going to attempt a twist up do ala bajandoc86 if it works out, I'll incorporate it as a staple style


----------



## jprayze (Jun 6, 2012)

Been wearing my hair out since Saturday...buns will be back soon.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 6, 2012)

Posted my updo in the Everyday hair thread ladies!  It's so hard getting links from Flickr...i'll post em in here later.  

NappyNelle tried a new butter last night   My mom is a lowkey PJ so I just mooch off of her stash sometimes.  Mango Butter Blend by Mozeke!  I really like it ...i think I'm going to hit up camdengray and make my own butter soon enough.  They list the ingredients on these products so no excuse not to!.....


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

Sideline Challenger Here: I did a big trim last weekend so my hair is now too short to bun. So I am back to twists. But I'm also doing the CG/conditioner only method so I am cowashing my hair midweek so I need something fast. So using flat twists as something fast. So tonight my back is in 5 flat twists towards the front. And I have about 3 to 4 flats twists on each side in the front. I rodded those. 

Not sure how long it will be before I can bun again.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm still wearing my "Red Waste" braids (I'm a Game of Thrones junkie). I restyle my hair every  day so I've made an effort to find styles based on doing just a few big braids. I find I like the look of my big chunky braids.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I kno I been MIA, but nothin new to report still bunnin my behind off. I have started blow drying my hair on cool at least once a month this just helps with styling as my roots are always so tight and bulky. Blow drying straigthens my roots alot makes my buns look a lot better plus I get to see some length.  As my hair grows longer I may do it twice a month and just wash every two weeks, but with psorasis washing twice a week is hard to do cuz my scalp gets itchy.  I'm just gonna test it and see how it works for me.


----------



## An_gell (Jun 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Thanks @NappyNelle! MN has really accelerated my growth and this challenge has helped me retain it. I've never retained like this and I have neverPS regularly before...I didn't think I could do it. This combo is working well for me.


 
Wow!! That's a lot of growth in a short time.. Imma have to go buy some monistat like today..lol!!


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Could you point me to a place/post links so I can learn how to make buns? My hair length is around jprayze 's and I do not even know where to start on how to make buns and what kind of hair toys to use, if any. Thanks!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you point me to a place/post links so I can learn how to make buns? My hair length is around jprayze 's and I do not even know where to start on how to make buns and what kind of hair toys to use, if any. Thanks!



Try spin pins, they are great.  You can get them just about anywhere-- Walmart, walgreens.  They come with instructions and then once you get them, you can also play around with them.

Banana clips are a great way to do a bun too.  And sometimes I will do a French roll type bun with bobby pins.  I'm trying to leave the ponytail based buns alone right now because I'm experiencing some breakage around my ear...maybe too much tension.  I was doing donut buns a lot.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 8, 2012)

pinkness27 I would say, find a mirror and play!  You can create many updos by twisting your hair and securing with a pin.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just realized that looking on my itouch it didn't display the full pictures. I only saw half of jprayze 's pic. My length is like your former length (the 1st pic of your sig picture).

Thank's jprayze and NappyNelle I'm going to look into your suggestions! I hope I can learn to make pretty buns.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 10, 2012)

My first french roll.. How long can this style hold up under normal circumstances?


----------



## jprayze (Jun 10, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> My first french roll.. How long can this style hold up under normal circumstances?



Pretty!  Your hair really looks like its thickening up.  I took mine out after one day but I wish I had kept it in longer. I think it could last a few days If u tie it up at night.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 10, 2012)

*Im officially back in the game! *BIG High top bun for the past week and cornrows for 3 weeks prior to that!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2012)

BBritdenise What a gorgeous roll!! I am tender headed, so I would take my roll down at night for sleep. However, I'm sure if you wear a scarf, your roll can last 3+ days. If the roll is stuffed, it tends to last longer.

I wish I had the styling skills that some of you have. My flat twists look terrible  and my Game of Throne braids (kinkycurlygurl Yes, I've tried m'lady) look like a black hippy girl that had too much pixie dust. 

So I've been super lazy by just releasing my 'Celie' braids, making a thin bang, and pinning the back into a soft roll. It's easy for me to not play in hair since I'm usually in the house. Some days, I don't even take off my bonett or scarf.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Over the weekend I took my two french braids down (that's all I've been wearing), dyed with a semi-permanent, wore my hair in a stretched puff one day and DC'd overnight lastnight with about 12 plaits. Will try twisting as I've been advised with the help of you ladies between tomorrow evening and Tuesday afternoon. If not I'll be back in my trusty french braids! Haha


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 11, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you point me to a place/post links so I can learn how to make buns? My hair length is around @jprayze 's and I do not even know where to start on how to make buns and what kind of hair toys to use, if any. Thanks!



pinkness27 Youtube is a place to find loads of tutorials for hairstyles. I've linked to just a few of the buns I like here:

http://youtu.be/D9UBeHibElI

http://youtu.be/mRuk3zwDzY8

http://youtu.be/odMeQhroqOo

http://youtu.be/B6rrk8RBC90

http://youtu.be/tlXcJhCpkJk

http://youtu.be/BHKNEULYwdg

http://youtu.be/Xs8zCQ4EQNo

Hope you find one you like.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 11, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> My first french roll.. How long can this style hold up under normal circumstances?



Pretty! I've had my hair in a flat twist French roll for 10 days. We're on vacation so it will be 2 weeks when I finally take it out.  Looks like you could last a week if you tie it up nightly.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

Even though I did a heavy trim, my twist aren't terribly short. I am pinning the heck out of them though because it will be a while before I can pull them back into my banana clip bun. And I just barely have enough to get the back into a banana clip. It could have been worse, but I think I can make it with this.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 11, 2012)

Week 3 in these twists! I'm glad I made it and now I'm actually considering keeping them in for 4 weeks. 
I re-did the visible twists at the front of my hair on Friday. 
And I've been pretty much wearing them back all week using hair accessories to keep me interested.

*Keep in mind- I am relaxed/transitioning..hence the thinner ends


----------



## seraphim712 (Jun 11, 2012)

lomaxee said:


> I am so happy this challenge was 'renewed' for the next quarter. I am in!! However, I'm not natural yet, transitioning. Am I the only one so far? Please take me anyway
> 
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Right now I have twists, but I will alternate between twists out (got it - 3 days max, then bun) or buns.
> What is your style maintenance regimen?  Wash, deep condition, redo. If I do buns back to back I will be sure to cowash at least
> ...



lomaxee

Your twists are very nice! How long does it take for you to do them and how did you part your hair so evenly? I have a hard time doing that, so it looks as if my twists are coming from unruly newgrowth.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2012)

gvin89 Your hair looks so nice and thick! I hope you're having fun on vacation.

MsDee14 Your accessories are pretty! No wonder you can keep your twists in for so long.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wanted to check in.  I twisted on Saturday, hoping to keep these in until June 30.  I was pleasantly surprised, it only took 3 hours from start to finish, which for me, for doing rope twists, is AMAZING !  BF really likes how they turned out too .  And I also realized that my longest section is grazing BSB, which is also pretty cool.  BSL=MBL for me, since my bra is so low, so BSB is very exciting for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 11, 2012)

MsDee14 said:
			
		

> Week 3 in these twists! I'm glad I made it and now I'm actually considering keeping them in for 4 weeks.
> I re-did the visible twists at the front of my hair on Friday.
> And I've been pretty much wearing them back all week using hair accessories to keep me interested.
> 
> *Keep in mind- I am relaxed/transitioning..hence the thinner ends



Your hair and hairstyles are so pretty!!


----------



## ogmistress (Jun 11, 2012)

This past weekend I did 2 dc treatments, one on saturday and one on Sunday. Sunday I did the dc on twist and had it air dry for a while. Around 7 o'clock i didn't know what to do with my hair. I didn't want to put it in twist cause I wanted the option to cowash my hair later in the week. (my ends are pretty rough) so twists and braids are out. I thought about bunning but i didn't feel like pulling on my hair and making it work...so i decided to finger coil my hair. yes it's not apart of the challenge, but i figure I should update.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 11, 2012)

My low textured pony puff

middle one is how it looked this morning when i took my scarf off. 

Last night I cowashed used my LI and put my wet hair into the low bun then smoothed the edges with HV whipped gelly and some gel also twisted the puff with HV whipped gelly. Then I tied everything down for the night.

will keep this bun in until wednesday then cowash again.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 11, 2012)

When does the next round begin?? I've recently begun twisting and braiding my hair because I need to get back on track with my hair journey, I feel as if I have been at the same length for months now  maybe it's just a bit of hairnorexia last week I wore two strand twists for half the week but missed my big hair that is going to be my downfall in doing this. I always begin to miss my big hair. currently I am wearing minis braids. great styles ladies, hopefully I can join you all next round! great braids, twists, and buns ladies.


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 11, 2012)

i was getting sick of my bun so i did some twists..i used giovanni direct leave in and herbal essences set me up gel...i want to keep these in for atleast 2 weeks...i need to get some bobby pins to do my updos, until then they'll be in a pony or side bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2012)

nadaa16 The next round will start on July 1, but you can join now!! oke: We would love to have you. I also miss my big hair when wearing twists or buns. I felt so guilty today; I went to the post office with a braid out.  I forgot to put in my banana clip! But now I'm sitting with deep conditioner in it to make up for my transgressions. lol

iri9109 The shine! Love it.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 11, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @BBritdenise What a gorgeous roll!! I am tender headed, so I would take my roll down at night for sleep. However, I'm sure if you wear a scarf, your roll can last 3+ days. If the roll is stuffed, it tends to last longer.
> 
> I wish I had the styling skills that some of you have. My flat twists look terrible  and my Game of Throne braids (@kinkycurlygurl Yes, I've tried m'lady) look like a black hippy girl that had too much pixie dust.
> 
> So I've been super lazy by just releasing my 'Celie' braids, making a thin bang, and pinning the back into a soft roll. It's easy for me to not play in hair since I'm usually in the house. Some days, I don't even take off my bonett or scarf.



NappyNelle Give the game of thrones braids a couple of tries. It took me a few tries to get it the way I like. I've been rocking them ever since.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 11, 2012)

Checking in, I am still in my twists. I have had them in for two weeks already. If I make it to four it will be a record


I love them. I can only hope I retained pretty well


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 12, 2012)

> @lomaxee
> 
> Your twists are very nice! How long does it take for you to do them and how did you part your hair so evenly? I have a hard time doing that, so it looks as if my twists are coming from unruly newgrowth.



seraphim712 Thanks! I actually just got new twists Saturday. Sorry I don't have any good advice. My friend does them for me for pretty cheap. I know she watched youtube to learn. In the first set, she twisted using Aphogee style and wrap mousee on each twist and rolled the ends up on straws, then I sat under the dryer for a few minutes. She did a similar process this time but used ORS lock and twist gel. I have a picture below of this new set.

I'm going to try to do them on my own next month. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 12, 2012)

still in my updo...my flat twists in the front look all loose ...i know that couldn't be newgrowth right?   I'll probably push thru til the wknd...or even til next tuesday!  That would be two weeks, no manipulation!


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 12, 2012)

I found a quick, easy hairstyle for tomorrow. It's a variation on a french twist: 

http://youtu.be/_qVsOE3lh64

I tried it out tonight and it took about 5 minutes. That's my kind of do.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey hey hey. 

So..my twists are on their last leg. I overnight baggied..and woke up with frizz galore. Yet my twists weren't damp or anything. I am rocking a bun today and a scarf to camouflage *some* of the messiness. 

They are def coming out on Friday.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 13, 2012)

MsDee14 - That's cute.  I like.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello ladies!! Here is today's banana clip bun:











I started with an air dried braid out, then clipped my ends under.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Hello ladies!! Here is today's banana clip bun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NappyNelle You look like a princess.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 13, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl AWWWW THANK YOU!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

NappyNelle, your hair looks so soft. Its very pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

Have my hair in flat twists, twisted from nape to front. They look bad. I was rushing last night and didn't take my time to part it. whell: It will have to do until I wash again.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 14, 2012)

Today, I'm wearing my bunzilla bun with a big, pink flower accent. It's about the circumfrence of a saucer. Easy to do too, just put the hair in a pony tail then split the tail into 4 sections, turn each section under and pin. Close any gaps by pulling the edges of the sections together  and pinning.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 15, 2012)

*Putting in single braids today.* I will probably post pics. I think I am about BSL now! Geeked


----------



## TruMe (Jun 15, 2012)

Getting real tired of these boring buns.  I think I am going to rock my hair out tomorrow for the Juneteenth event here and then install twists tomorrow night for next week.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2012)

ok so I have been about 2 weeks out of buns...sorry ladies.  I'm currently wearing a washngo and trying to figure out how to transform it into a bun, any suggestions? TIA


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 16, 2012)

My first twists/flat twists... They're extremely loose because my hair doesn't hold a braid or twist at all. I tried using ORS wrap/set mouse but it didn't really help. I'll try to keep these for a week. I lost my banana clip so idk how I'll keep them up


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> My first twists/flat twists... They're extremely loose because my hair doesn't hold a braid or twist at all. I tried using ORS wrap/set mouse but it didn't really help. I'll try to keep these for a week. I lost my banana clip so idk how I'll keep them up



Very nice me likey


----------



## jprayze (Jun 17, 2012)

My pseudo bun started from a washngo...my style for the wknd


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2012)

BUMP BUMP BUMP  We are in the home stretch of this challenge ladies!


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 18, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 18, 2012)

My current mini braids. When I get to my moms house I will most likely take them out. These have been in for a week and a half?

View attachment 155105


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 18, 2012)

Do any of you ladies have shorter fronts than the rest of your hair?, how do you deal with that? If you have overcome the short fronts how did you? My edges have always been shorter than my hair. It drives me crazy. 
TIA.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jun 18, 2012)

I would like to "wet bun" this summer. but i'm afraid about shrinkage... imagine  that my hair shrinks while drying in bun and that shrinkage unravel the bun, during afternoon  ?

it happened to me once with a puff : my hair shrinks so the satin rubbon wasn't able to stay in place anymore.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 18, 2012)

This week I am bunning it. This weekend I will be back in twists. I can't believe I got sick of them. Dealing with my hair out for 3 days is enough for me to appreciate the simplicity of twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I would like to "wet bun" this summer. but i'm afraid about shrinkage... imagine  that my hair shrinks while drying in bun and that shrinkage unravel the bun, during afternoon  ?
> 
> it happened to me once with a puff : my hair shrinks so the satin rubbon wasn't able to stay in place anymore.



Krystle~Hime  That is funny! I would wet bun with the "Southern Tease" method, so any shrinkage is hidden under the barrette. 



nadaa16 said:


> Do any of you ladies have shorter fronts than the rest of your hair?, how do you deal with that? If you have overcome the short fronts how did you? My edges have always been shorter than my hair. It drives me crazy.
> TIA.



nadaa16 My hair was like this as well. I would keep sections of my hair out to form a bang, or clip the shorter pieces back. How much of a length difference do you have? Is the length difference hidden by your braids? (Which look great, BTW. Plus, you have a beautiful smile. )


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay..my hair looks wretched today. 
Tonight..I'm going to do some chunky twists(or braids) in the back and some smaller twists in the front to form some kind of side swoop bang. I'm hoping this doesn't take me no more than 45 minutes.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 18, 2012)

So I didn't get around to doing the twists this weekend (story of my life).  Back to bunning it all week unless I get some time to do it.  I will not mention it until it is officially done with pics posted!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 18, 2012)

Air dryed and banana clip today, will try to bun until the end of the month


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 18, 2012)

6/18...6/18?  There's only 12 days left in the challenge.  Here is my take on the cover of 'Grow It!'.  HHJ everyone.  See you in the next round.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 18, 2012)

So, I did them! Took me about 1.5 hours. I plan to keep them in until Friday.
Then I will do a henna/indigo treatment and do smaller twists on Saturday or Sunday so I can keep them in for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 18, 2012)

Twisted back up





 i don't like the parts and how scalpy it looks...i'll prolly pin it some kinda way tomorrow


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 18, 2012)

can someone tag me for the next go round?? i would like to try this.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok I'm out for the rest of the round. PSing with a LF! U ladies have been great!!!


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jun 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> nadaa16 My hair was like this as well. I would keep sections of my hair out to form a bang, or clip the shorter pieces back. How much of a length difference do you have? Is the length difference hidden by your braids? (Which look great, BTW. Plus, you have a beautiful smile. )



Aw thank you! It's maybe 5 to 6 inches shorter.some of that is I has bangs and some is just disobedient hair. How did you begun to retain the front hair


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 19, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl what are red waste braids? Is there a picture somewhere of them?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Chameleonchick, red waste braids are a hairstyle from Game of Thrones that I like to wear. I found a tutorial for them on Youtube:

http://youtu.be/xRd5nPv17VY

Here's a pic of one of my early attempts in May:



I'll take a pic of how I do it now. They've improved.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive been in a bun for the past three days. . I may have to join this challenge because this bin thing is working out much better than I expected
That's the top view:


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

Ps my flat twists literally lasted one day, my hair sucks


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 20, 2012)

Today was a scorcher in NYC! I wore a big floppy hat over my "Pink Trash" braids. (Mine are nowhere as cute as kinkycurlygurl's "Red Waste" braids... so mine are bootleg _Pink Trash_ braids... then SO didn't like them, so I took 4 out, fluffed, and put my hat back on. )


MsDee14 & -PYT Beautiful twists ladies!!



Rocky91 said:


> can someone tag me for the next go round?? i would like to try this.



Rocky91 You can absolutely be tagged. The next round starts July 1.  We're happy to have you!



jprayze said:


> Ok I'm out for the rest of the round. PSing with a LF! U ladies have been great!!!



jprayze Enjoy your hiatus (and that cute wig!)  



nadaa16 said:


> Aw thank you! It's maybe 5 to 6 inches shorter.some of that is I has bangs and some is just disobedient hair. How did you begun to retain the front hair



nadaa16 I really think I noticed that the front of my hair FINALLY started catching up with the back while wearing twists. The difference in some areas were 3-4 inches long, then out of nowhere, the front seemed longer than the back! erplexed I didn't do anything differently, so I'm not sure what to attribute to the growth.



BBritdenise said:


> Ive been in a bun for the past three days. . I may have to join this challenge because this bin thing is working out much better than I expected.



BBritdenise (Girl, you already in the challenge. ) That bun is so cute! I'm glad you found at least one style that your hair likes. (Mine won't stay in flat twists either, although it's kinky enough to catch. ) Do you have professional highlights or is that henna? Seeing so many colored hair on the board and IRL is making me want to color, too.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 20, 2012)

what's pink trash? NappyNelle


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

NappyNelle I dyed my hair red over a year ago and this is the resulting color. I love the color though, I would like to dye my hair a similar color again.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 20, 2012)

Omg ladies only 10 more days?! I think I'll try to twist more often though, if only for the summer. 

nadaa16 NappyNelle So glad the two of you addressed this because my hair is the same way-the very front is the shortest and can be a pain to work with. I'm still thinking of ways to remedy this myself. Sometimes I just put on a crocheted headband and call it a day-takes away from the awkwardness!

Here are pics of my twists in progress


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 21, 2012)

Took down my twists about last week and trimmed my hair due to crappy ends. I have been in the banana clip bun since. I will probably wear my hair like this for a while, then return to twists sometime next month.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 21, 2012)

-PYT said:


> what's pink trash? NappyNelle





My hair is not as cute as *kinkycurlygurl*'s in this post, so I can't call my version the same name.

MaraWithLove I used to wear headbands, too! Other than, I relied on my trusty bobby pins to hide the length difference, and to encourage some s-t-r-e-t-c-h.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 21, 2012)

NappyNelle Yes, bobby pins definitely help also! You know what though? I'm twisting some of the side/front now and it seems it's gotten longer since I last twisted!  I'm happy!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I will join the next round. But instead of doing twists small and keeping them in 2-3 weeks at a time. I will do large twists for a week and wear my hair out on weekends. I have more new-growth now to handle larger twists.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 21, 2012)

These are some flat twists I did on my cousins hair. I WISH my hair could look like this with twists.


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooo the challenge is almost over! I still have two strand twists. I may take down this weekend. I miss my hair


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 22, 2012)

Taking my twists out tonight to do a henna/indigo treatment..rocking a braid n curl this weekend, then I'll be right back in twists on Sunday. 

My style for today is double buns with a scarf(well a t-shirt turned into a scarf)


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 22, 2012)

MsDee14 How did you make that T-Shirt scarf?!


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 22, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> MsDee14 How did you make that T-Shirt scarf?!



NappyNelle I just cut the bottom of one of my old shirts. I made sure the width was about 6 inches and cut along the longest portion so it could fit over my head. 
Then when I tied it, I added in a pink scarf to the top, did a large twist and made it into a bun.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 22, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> Taking my twists out tonight to do a henna/indigo treatment..rocking a braid n curl this weekend, then I'll be right back in twists on Sunday.
> 
> My style for today is double buns with a scarf(well a t-shirt turned into a scarf)


 

MsDee14 Too cute! Crunch! (That was the sound of me biting your style)


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 22, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> @MsDee14 Too cute! Crunch! (That was the sound of me biting your style)


 
 Thank you! 
Please post pics when you do.  Bet it will look great!


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey everybody.  5 DAYS LEFT!  I think I'll post a snap VERY similar to the style I had last week.  HHJ


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 25, 2012)

I braided my hair into ten sections and pinned them up. I look pretty homely, but I'm not going anywhere.  At least my braids look longer and feel thicker to me.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 25, 2012)

My updo I did yesterday....My flat twists are getting neater. So I am happy about that.


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 26, 2012)

Almost there. I'm actually ending Thursday. I'm going to get my hair ironed out and cut two inches for a wedding on Friday. Today and yesterday I did twisted sister as seen here:

http://hairscapades.com/2011/10/24/see-what-had-happened-was/

I really like it. I bantu knotted the top and two strand twisted the rest.

Here is a picture of mine. I'm wearing tomorrow and thursday too.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 26, 2012)

Today I wore a multiple flipped pony tail style with accent braids. This was my first stab at it, but I like it and I'll keep working on it I think I'll be one of my staple styles.





As you can see from the pics I took a minute to decide on my accessories.

The tutorial I got if from is here:

http://youtu.be/PugfZDo-ZpI

Happy hair!


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 27, 2012)

Washed and conditioned with Bee Mine products (washed with botanical shampoo, rinsed out conditioner - avocado cream, sprayed with juicy spritz, added Deja's hair milk and Bee Lovely moisturizer spread through hair, twisted with Bee hold curly butter, set ends on flexirods....)  

Still switching up products and trying to find my staples.  I like Bee Mine and also Oyin, but I like other stuff too...  

I'm a PJ so I have a LOT of stuff to work my way through...

Oh and when viewing my photos, pretend to NOT see the grays just like I'm doing


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 27, 2012)

My hair has been frustrating since I took my two-strands down. So, now my hair is in about 10 thick straight back flat twists...and that's how it's gonna be until I cool my hair temper down.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while but I have twist in my hair now. 

They are random and not neat but I work from home so its okay..... Lol


----------



## -PYT (Jun 27, 2012)

I put my hair in a wet bun this morning...took some effort. Hair feels dry as hay though. Plan to Co wash or shampoo in a day or so and start over NappyNelle your hair may be much easier to bun at your length, but what is your technique of stretching? Like braid out or twist out then pull it into a bun? Any other ladies please feel free to chime in. I almost felt tempted to blow dry.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 27, 2012)

-PYT how do you even get your hair in one?!? I haven't been able to bun since going natural.  *bawls*


----------



## TruMe (Jun 28, 2012)

-PYT - I normally braid up my hair the night before in 2 braids on each side and then the next morning just spray with water and bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> Today I wore a multiple flipped pony tail style with accent braids. This was my first stab at it, but I like it and I'll keep working on it I think I'll be one of my staple styles.



kinkycurlygurl I love it. So beautiful.



Tibbar said:


> Oh and when viewing my photos, pretend to NOT see the grays just like I'm doing



Tibbar Your twists look great. I pretend that I can't see my grey strands too!  



-PYT said:


> *I put my hair in a wet bun this morning*...took some effort. Hair feels dry as hay though. Plan to Co wash or shampoo in a day or so and start over NappyNelle your hair may be much easier to bun at your length, but what is your technique of stretching? Like braid out or twist out then pull it into a bun? Any other ladies please feel free to chime in. I almost felt tempted to blow dry.



-PYT When I was SL, I rarely did a wet bun. My hair looked weird, and I was worried about tangles. (I hadn't mastered the SSK or optimal moisturizing yet.) I would do a modified wet bun:


Cowash the night before
Add leave in all over, and gel in the front, while damp
Part hair and brush in the direction of the bun. (I would usually do a low, side bun.)
Make four single braids in the direction I want for the bun, bobby pin ends in place, and allow to dry over night
Style in morning. If needed, spritz with water, or add more gel

It sounds like a lot, but I wanted my buns to look a certain way back then. 

ETA: I forgot that I stopped updating my fotki between 2008-2010, but here's what a modified wet bun would look like:


















bajandoc86 said:


> -PYT how do you even get your hair in one?!? I haven't been able to bun since going natural.  *bawls*



bajandoc86 I couldn't until I was APL. I Would cheat and make two pony's close together. I need to visit you to soak up some Island sun, and get my hair did. 

lomaxee I wish I would have tried twists when I was transitioning. I could've sworn up and down that they would not look good. I was sooo wrong!

MeowMix How did you learn to go back? My fingers just won't do it... it's like, they get tangled with each other and I can't make it look neat. Plus, I can only twist to one side.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm still here.  i am in a bun right now.  my update for my hair is in my siggy.  bunning has helped so much.  i still wear my hair out at least once a week.  i plan on bunning throughout my HHJ.


----------



## -PYT (Jun 28, 2012)

bajandoc86 well, after looking in YouTube for natural buns, the majority of the ladies on there just did a puff and pinned the ends down in a bun shape. That's what I did. My hair is so super thick that I had to do it soaking wet basically lol.

NappyNelle thanks for the explanation!  I think I'm going to braid it tonight, braid out, then bun with my stretched hair.

TruMe thanks! I wish I could do two braids on each side, it's still to short and too thick so I'll probably do like 8 braids all over.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 28, 2012)

NappyNelle.  LOL, the only thing I can do is go back. Tangled fingers, yup they going to do what they do.  Its basically my fine hair in cornrows with teeny bantu knots @ the end. This hair does NOT stay in twists.  Mooks-hair has a great set of videos that got me over my cornrowing hump. 

http://video.fotki.com/Mooks-hair/
BTW, WHAT greys?

Tibbar, I play that game too.

destine2grow I'm all about that work from home hair.  

HHJ everyone


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 28, 2012)

How many are planning to stay in twists when this challenge ends on 6/30 ???

I've been in twists almost exclusively since last August.... I think I'm going to stick with them for a while longer -- my hair feels like it's getting healthier, plus it's a nice, easy hairstyle for summer.  

>>>>  Who's with me? 

NappyNelle you've been doing such a great job leading this challenge, are you gonna keep us going?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Tibbar Thank you!  I do plan to host the next segment of the challenge, but I won't wear twists the whole time. I've been having frequent problems with my fingers, so my long twisting sessions are worth it style wise, but not worth the pain and numbness for days afterward.

Would anyone like to co-host July-September portion of the challenge? oke: It's a lot of fun!


----------



## -PYT (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd Co-host. Never done that before. I plan to explore other alternatives like bunning so I look forward to it. NappyNelle


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 28, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Tibbar Thank you!  I do plan to host the next segment of the challenge, but I won't wear twists the whole time. I've been having frequent problems with my fingers, so my long twisting sessions are worth it style wise, but not worth the pain and numbness for days afterward.
> 
> Would anyone like to co-host July-September portion of the challenge? oke: It's a lot of fun!



Woo hoo !  Yay!!  

Glad you're going to keep it going @NappyNelle, and thanks @-PYT  for volunteering to co-host!  

Hey @NappyNelle sorry to hear that twisting is painful for you!  You have such amazing twists styles.  
Are you going to be using a different protective style?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 29, 2012)

Tibbar I have Fibromyalgia and I'm being tested for MS, so just about everything hurts all the time. I love my twists since I keep them in for so long after the initial installation. I know I will wear them again throughout the challenge, but I'm also experimenting with updos, and chunky braids. I really want to focus on keeping my ends moisturized and healthy while combatting hair loss around my hairline from medications. 

Thanks for volunteering -PYT. 

*Would anyone else be interested in co-hosting the challenge? Please let me know by Saturday at 10pm (EST). Also, I've been thinking about providing hair accessories as prizes for dedicated challengers. What do you think? Any and all input would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 29, 2012)

NappyNelle Great job on hosting. I'm not going to join the next three months but good luck to all the ladies participating!

I went get my hair ironed out last night for a wedding today. She measured my hair and noted 5 solid inches of new growth around my head after 11 months transitioning. I was super surprised at the condition of my hair (well not the ends). I must say that these protective styles worked - now my ends - well they are relaxed and still a hot processed mess  but they were ragged before the challenge started. I have a picture of my ironed out hair, then my cut and curled hair. I had 2 inches trimmed off and I curled it for the wedding...although it will be 101 today lol.

I loved everyone's photo and inspiration during the challenge. Maybe I'll do the last quarter challenge.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 29, 2012)

Still in buns and waiting for the second part of this challenge. I will be mostly in twists and buns


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 29, 2012)

NappyNelle I wouldn't mind co-hosting as well. I need to interact more with the ladies on here anyway. 

I plan to join the next round. My goal is to be more creative with my styles(throw in some up-dos) and accessories to keep me from getting bored. 

My main goal is to NOT wear any type of fake hair for the whole year and for at least 13 months of my transition. So far it's been 7.5 months and I'm going strong.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 29, 2012)

lomaxee Your hair looks GREAT! and 5 inches in 11 months, that's impressive. 

Is the first pic in red your flat-iron results?


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 29, 2012)

-PYT said:


> I'd Co-host. Never done that before. I plan to explore other alternatives like bunning so I look forward to it. NappyNelle





MsDee14 said:


> NappyNelle I wouldn't mind co-hosting as well. I need to interact more with the ladies on here anyway.
> 
> I plan to join the next round. My goal is to be more creative with my styles(throw in some up-dos) and accessories to keep me from getting bored.
> 
> My main goal is to NOT wear any type of fake hair for the whole year and for at least 13 months of my transition. So far it's been 7.5 months and I'm going strong.



NappyNelle,  Looks like you've got your co-hosts. PYT & MsDee14, thank you.   Ladies would you mind a cheerleader?


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 29, 2012)

MeowMix I wouldn't mind a cheerleader at all....would actually love that!


----------



## TruMe (Jun 29, 2012)

lomaxee - Your hair looks great!


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 29, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> MeowMix I wouldn't mind a cheerleader at all....would actually love that!



MsDee14, THANK YOU.  Ladies, I'm excited for the summer season


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 29, 2012)

Please excuse my sweaty glory, it's about a million and one degrees outside now. I just got home and snapped a pic of my topknot doughnut bun.


----------



## Tibbar (Jun 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @Tibbar I have Fibromyalgia and I'm being tested for MS, so just about everything hurts all the time.



Sorry to hear about your health issues.  

Try to keep a positive attitude and hang in there!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 29, 2012)

Tibbar  Thank you! I am trying. Some days make it really hard to stay positive.  But I'd rather be happy than wallowing in self pity.

MeowMix I have wonderful company in -PYT and MsDee14, but why are you excluding yourself? 

kinkycurlygurl Loving the topknot.

lomaxee I wish my transition was as 'smooth' as yours. Your hair looks great! Full, healthy, thick and shiny. MHM I saw some heads today that would kill for your hair!

Today I wore my flat ironed hair down. I wasn't a big fan, because I felt like I looked like everyone else. I really missed my twists.  lol Well, I'm pincurling it now for a full-bodied updo tomorrow. I should have smeared some hemp seed oil on my ends before bobby pinning...


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 29, 2012)

I just want to say THANKS A BUNCH to NappyNelle for kicking off and managing this thread. I learned at least 5 new hairstyles that have become my go-to do's. I'm in for the next round.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 29, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I wanted in on this one last session, but I found the thread too late. Count me in this time.
> *
> What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
> 
> ...



I just revisited my first post in this challenge. I thought I'd go back through the initial questions and see what has changed since April.

*What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*

I shift back and forth between braids, twists and buns. I like to do just a few large scale braids and twists and create a style out of that. I'm going to stick with the same kinds of styles for the next few months. They give me the variety I like without the time investment of doing tiny braids and twists.

*What is your style maintenance regimen?*

Wash twice a week, once with just water and once with a clay masque. After towel drying, I apply a small amount of coconut oil to each section and finish each section off with a drop or two of mineral oil. 

*Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*

I'm natural


*What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
I'd like to see 2 inches of growth in 3 months. I'd like to perfect my four strand braid.

My hair is definitely longer than it was in April, I'll measure tomorrow to see if I made my 2 inch goal. My 4 strand braid is still too crappy to wear out, but I'll keep working on it. 

*After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*

I only wore my hair out once during the challenge period while I was on vacation. I put it back up the next day. I've found that the combination of wearing my hair braided or bound up some how every day, and daily shed removal really cuts down on the tangling. To keep my detangling to a minimum I'm going to stick with protective styling.

Start Pic:



End of Challenge pic:


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Hey, no good reason.  I just figured @PTY & MsDee14 were first.  Plus I was probably being a dork because I've never co-hosted anything.  It's interesting that flat ironing made you feel like everyone else.  It's amazing what can be learned on this journey.

KinkyCurlygirl  What an excellent idea!  I'm going to try to do that soon.  BTW, CUTE topknot.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 30, 2012)

MeowMix You are so silly. It's not dorky to host a challenge (is it?)  This was my first time and I loved it. 

This is the 2nd time I've flat ironed my hair in 6+ years, so I definitely felt out of my element. My SO liked it; he said he prefers my 'out' styles to my twists.  Apparently, my twists look like extensions and my 'out' styles are obviously real hair. Oh well. I have growth goals, so I will be back in twists soon. 

jprayze I know you are on hiatus as the moment, but I saw your doppleganger at a restaurant yesterday! She could have been your sister, but wearing a low bun. I was so excited, and then I remembered you don't live in NY. 

kinkycurlygurl I planned to do that too! I love your headband.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

NappyNelle.  Oh hey, I've GOT to take some writing classes.  Hosts of challenges are definitely the BOMB.  I was saying that I may be too much of a dork to co-host.  I guess that last post kind of proved it.  Running over to the 7/1 thread to sign up.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 30, 2012)

faithVA.  Thank you for co-hosting this round.  You doing CG or are you in for summer?  HHJ


----------



## lomaxee (Jun 30, 2012)

MsDee14 said:


> @lomaxee Your hair looks GREAT! and 5 inches in 11 months, that's impressive.
> 
> Is the first pic in red your flat-iron results?



Yes, the first pic is my flat iron results. I made my beautician take it and she was so confused about why I need to take a picture pre-cut, lol. I explained that you all needed to see of course! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi ladies! Now that my power is back on, I will probably snap a pic tomorrow and post for comparison...if I can get a good picture!  Thanks a bunch! It's been fun ladies and I just may stick around for the next round!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> @faithVA. Thank you for co-hosting this round. You doing CG or are you in for summer? HHJ


 
I am a terrible co-host  I completely forgot I was co-hosting. 

I am doing CG probably through the end of August. Then I will decide from there. I am twisting my hair but I am cowashing so much I am not making it 5 days. 

But I will be lurking to watch the great progress in here.


----------



## TruMe (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm a little late to the update game.  Here are my final pics.  Not much growth for my nape are unfortunately but the rest of my hair looks to be catching up.  Disappointed and excited all at the same time.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 2, 2012)

TruMe Your hair looks GREAT!!!!! You are well past BSB..I think your growth is amazing.  KUTGW!


----------



## TruMe (Jul 2, 2012)

MsDee14 - Thank you so much!!


----------



## lana (May 16, 2013)

Even though I had to drop out of this challenge, I wanted to say that my nape grew and retained length amazingly well because of twisting and bunning. 

I was able to cut my hair even for the first time in years (the top is usually longer) and now I feel very happy with my hair. Here is a twist out picture. 

I flat twist and I think it looks pretty (I got used to it shrinking up from BSL to shoulder length), though I'm still hoping to improve my technique:


----------



## Angel of the North (May 19, 2013)

Still bunning, seems to be the perfect PS for me


----------

